# Brute Outdoors Cooler Giveaway!



## rpavlick

Welcome to our new sponsor Brute Outdoors! Brute Outdoors was founded with a vision to provide the best cooler available to every outdoorsman. Based in Fort Worth, Texas, they are committed to manufacturing superior ice chests, building great accessories and providing a level of customer service that can't be matched. Their coolers are made in USA with the strictest quality standards!
And now a very special giveaway from our sponsor. Brute Outdoors is giving away a 50 Quart Brute Box! This product features:

- Thick pressure-injected insulated walls for maximum ice retention
- Two heavy duty rubber latches with cantilever hinge system
- Leak-proof rubber gasket for sure tight seal
- Locking lid with integrated ruler
- Dual drain plugs provide added convenience
- Full-length durable self-stopping hinges
- Open grab rails provide easy carrying, tie down or for securing cooler
- Custom accessories include lid graphics and more
- Oversized anti-skid rubber feet
- Capacity is true to size
- Dimensions are 32" x 16.5" x 16.5"



















All you have to do to participate in the drawing is answer the following question; If you won a Brute Box, how would you use it? Whether it is fishing, hunting, camping or straight out partying, let us know how you would use your Brute Box. All who reply letting us know how they would use their Brute Box will be entered in a drawing and one lucky winner will receive a 50 quart Brute Box courtesy of Brute Outdoors! We will draw a winner on Friday 12/28. Good Luck!


----------



## justletmein

Well, I can't find any fish so I definitely won't be putting fish in it. Most likely it would be full of Coke Zero and Big Red for the kids.


----------



## bubbas kenner

I would replace my broken hinges and latches igloo with a lot more quality ice chest and give replies on 2cool .And will use it for a fish cooler.


----------



## Bayduck

*I'm in*

Keep cold drinks colder , longer.

WTG !


----------



## PaPa Redfish

Fishing


----------



## Fonseca

X2. Fishing, I'm in need of a good cooler. I'm tired of the handle on my igloo. 
Every time it has a load I feel like it is gonna give. Lol


----------



## Nauti-Tease

I would use it fishing to replace my 25 quart Yeti.

NT


----------



## redfish bayrat

*brute*

Hunting where electricity is an issue and fishing during the summer


----------



## Briscoe

Fishing mainly


----------



## Bayou Bandit

Drink Box in the Boat


----------



## angler_25

front of my boat for a casting platform


----------



## Smackdaddy53

All of the above!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## NOCREEK

I would love to have a quality cool instead of the old Igloos I use!!!! Primary use would be fishing, hunting, fishing, camping, fishing and probley fishing!!! Thanks****


----------



## go4fan56

I would use it for fishing, soccer tournament and parties.


----------



## Yellowballs

Beer, beer, and more beer!


----------



## Po Boy

I would use it for fishing and boating, it would also be the first step in elimination of all igloos from the deck of my boat.


----------



## dalaka

To keep cold drinks and use it in place of cinder blocks to prop my jeep up when working under it


----------



## DrummerBoy471

Fish, food and beer... don't judge me! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StangGang

Fishing and hunting


----------



## Specks&Spots

I would use it to replace the junky Igloo on my boat. I'm sick of replaceing the plastic hinges and latches. This would be perfect timing since now the Igloos outer shell is starting to crack.


----------



## spurgersalty

I'd use it to make ice for my yeti


----------



## Fish fur

*Brute cooler*

I will use it for hunting and fishing to keep my corona iced cold and not have to worry about replacing ice every other day like I do with my Coleman


----------



## seadriftbayrat

Use it while drinking beer and shooting deer!!!!!!


----------



## Little-bit

Fishing, boating, hunting, camping..


----------



## OysterBay

I would use it all the time (fishing and hunting). Instead of having to buy a cheap one every 3 months. I need a good sturdy cooler!


----------



## neal_murph

*Brute outdoors cooler giveaway.*

I would use it for cold beer when im drinking, Trout, reds, and flounder when fishing, also would make a good casting platform on the bow of the boat. This is how i would use the 50 quart Brute cooler.:brew2::texasflag!tuna!


----------



## sea ray

Fishing and hunting


----------



## Durtjunkee

I've got a spot under the lean post on my boat where it would fit perfectly. It would go from there to the back of my truck and then return again...full of beer and ice 24/7.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

I will use mine for fishing and transporting groceries to the cabin on Toledo Bend.


----------



## Jamie_Lee

I'd use it for fishing when I fish, Hunting when I hunt, and keeping my beer cold when I need a cold beer!


----------



## williamcr

I have been using the Brute 155 now for 11 months and I use it every single day and it has held up very good.


----------



## Mrschasintail

We fish, hunt and drink. So depends on what day it is!!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze

I would use it as my go to cooler. Work and outdoor activities.


----------



## rentfro

Boat drink box for sure. Thanks for the contest


----------



## garybryan

Hunting, fishing and camping. It would be my go to cooler.


----------



## wishin4fishin

I would use it as a drink box on the boat and double as a casting platform.


----------



## JakeBrake

Everything from fishing to hunting to keeping beer cold! And brag to everyone I know I have one!!!!


----------



## t bone

I would use it for a casting platform,hunting,keep cold budlight while i am 4 wheeling and to keep my budlight cold while i watch the Texans kick butt at the Super Bowl.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher

At the deer lease and when taking the family camping.


----------



## Squid Row

I would take my worn out igloo and make a crawfish soaker out of it and comment on how the Brute Coller performs.


----------



## TxShores

I would use it to hold drinks on multiple day beach fishing trips!


----------



## nitrofish

I would use it to keep the drinks chillin' while on the boat fishing.


----------



## Spots&Dots19

Fishing and cold beer!!


----------



## Reel Intimidator

*Brute Box*

I would replace my old Igloo under my butt bar in the boat with it during the summer months to keep my Budlight cold, and then I would use it during the winter months to keep my Budlight cold at the Deer Lease. Year round use.


----------



## racingdc9

I would use my Brute outdoors cooler to store drinks and newly caught fish of course.


----------



## Mr. Mario

I would definitely put it to good use on those 3 day fishing trips that my wife and kids love to do. We could really use a good quality cooler for the food and drinks.


----------



## fishdoc1

Beer on the front porch.


----------



## trout tracker2

*brute givaway*

it would be used for boxing the days catch adfter the beer is gone of course. Looks like a very nice cooler,


----------



## rangatang

Fishing and taking family for a long day at the beach....


----------



## Lakeandbay2

I would replace my front ice chest / seat!!! The would make it complete.


----------



## Brettsplace

*Never Too Many Coolers*

Never Have too many coolers, would probably save this one for cold drinks


----------



## Double D

If I won the cooler it would be used on a regular basis. From fishing, hunting, beach and lake trips, to daily hauling of cold items for my customers. Keeping things cold down here in south Texas is hard to do. And I would finally get to replace my old igloo which i happen to break the hinges on again just the other day.


----------



## beachbumm

I would use it for everything from hunting to fishing to 4 wheeling and holding cold adult beverages to keeping cokes and gateraid for my daughter and friends at the beach


----------



## WillieT

Never had a really good cooler and would love one. Would use it for fishing and boating. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## rjc1982

I'd replace the old, worn out Igloo in my Whaler. Thanks for offer and for supporting 2cool!


----------



## HAYWIREZ

I would use it to replace my broken hinge cooler that goes with me everywhere to put water and ice cold beverages in.
:brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Texan88

A East Matagorda Bay Fish cooler!!!


----------



## Konan

If I were to win this Ice Chest I would probably give it to a buddy of mine who has wanted one for along time. He would use it for Hunting and fishing, and it would hold cold beer.


----------



## texan1800

I'de use it to keep hot things hot and cold things cold.


----------



## RedEye0311

I would use it to keep my Budweiser colder while enjoying the Great Outdoors.


----------



## Trent

I would fill it with limits of Reds,then turn around and fill with juice boxes for the kids.


----------



## Bowshark7595

I would use my new Brute for everything. It would ride in the truck or in the boat for the perfect all around do everything cooler. I've wanted one for quite some time. Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## RedAg

*Use*

Well, Fishing, as a casting platform, parties at the casa, hunting of course, and keeping cervezas muy frio!!!

RedAg


----------



## wannaBfishin

I would LOVE to have a smaller ice chest for the drinks on my boat. I fish just about every weekend and the 125qt is just too large. The 50 qt would be used about every weekend!
Thanks


----------



## raruga

*BRUTE COOLER winner*

I will be using it for fish, can't wait.


----------



## fishin shallow

Beer can never be too cold. Would use it to keep the drinks COLD


----------



## redfish1976

I would fill my Brute Cooler with Reds and Flounder! My cooler lid fell off last week!


----------



## ReelDeep67

I would stuff it full of ice cold adult beverages to enjoy on a nice day offshore fishing


----------



## Fishspert

I would let my new brute cooler enjoy all fish, beer, deer, and ice it could handle! 

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## texasredkiller

fishing, hunting, and partying


----------



## Profish00

I would use it for fishing, hunting, camping and straight out partying


----------



## FISHINFREAK1

Drinks alcoholic type and none lol food u name it pretty much ill be using it for I fish almost every weekend and hunt every chance I get not to mention all the bbqs and parties I go to throughout the year!!


----------



## AndiBaker

It would def be used for hunting! I love to fish but it would be strapped and locked in the bed of the truck for food, water, sodas, and beer out at the property!


----------



## BTEX

Awesome looking icebox. This is something I could use deer hunting and fishing. Thanks and welcome abord.


----------



## Colorado

Take it fishing all along the Texas coast!


----------



## djonez32

Having Colder beverages while fishing and on Guadalupe river in new braunfels.


----------



## cougar

I would use it on the boat to store fish as well as a seat. I have a rotomold kayak and I assume this is just as strong.


----------



## blackmagic

Just Fishing.


----------



## specsultan

Would use mainly in the boat-drinks/fish, & some tailgating!


----------



## Red Beard

I'm in need of a good fishing cooler, this would be perfect to keep the beverages as well as the fish ice cold


----------



## jhamby7

fishing


----------



## Saltwater Soul

I would take it in box
I would walk it with my Crocs

I would take it out to sea
I would store inside a fishy

I would take it in my car
I would go there instead of the bar

I would take it here and there
I would take it anywhere


----------



## OZGRAMS

When not using it for an ice chest for hunting/ fishing / livestock show events etc... I would use it as a jack stand...so they might want to give me two.... ;-)


----------



## Kenner18V

hunting--fishing and beer!!!:cheers:


----------



## DCUnger

Hunting and fishing, but If if I can fit in it when I die!!!


----------



## fishy fishy

I would use it to store the fish i catch or if it's been a bad day the ice that the fish should be in.


----------



## John Cocktosen

I'd paint a big, maroon ATM on the lid, fill it full of Modelo and take it to the Cotton Bowl! 

BTHOOU!


----------



## TKoenig

to keep my RUM ice cold! its a pain making mixers with slushy ice!


----------



## mhavard

A gift for my husband! He seems to only keep ice and live shrimp in the cooler now....Maybe if he had a Brute he could keep some actual fish in it :smile: Some trout, reds, or some flatties! Sure would be nice!


----------



## speckle-catcher

some camping, some fishing, some hunting...just as long as the beer is cold!


----------



## John_B_1

I have to say it would be used for fishing hunting camping and partying my all around go to beer cooler. If it anything like a yetti it should hold hold ice cold beer for days (if the beer lasts that long). On a serious it would be a nice cooler to have to keep my deer meat in since we're 30 miles from the closest town


----------



## h.f.d.firedog

Fishing Hunting and get togethers at the Fire House


----------



## slabnabbin

Fill it with more beer and less ice!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Would be sitting dead smack in front of my console to ice down the fishes


----------



## Maximuslion

i will use it to keep my root beer frosty while out on the water


----------



## rockwalker

It would be used for fishing. I sometimes don't have the desire to clean my fish immediately after coming home, and it would be nice to have an ice chest that would keep the fish fresh for an extra day or two.


----------



## WOODY2373

*thanks*

I would use it for fishing and hunting every other time i could. In need of a good quality cooler, thanks for the chance!


----------



## C-Rob

Being a 50qt, I would use it for an all-around cooler.....drinks, food, fish, whatever.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

to keep ice in during our rather large family Christmas at a beach house the weekend before the 25th every year.


----------



## FATfisherman

It would be my FISH BOX with my drinks mixed in. Nothing like a water bottle that smells of trout.


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## RedHooker

I would be replacing one of my cheapie coolers in the boat and filling it with fish.


----------



## wluell

*Brute*

This would become the go to ice box for preserving my fish or game in an icy suspension until wrapped and frozen.


----------



## reload56

*Brute*

I would be using the Brute as a seat in my boat, and in the field when bird hunting as well as keeping drinks cold at the family reunions and fish fries.


----------



## Delesandwich

Might use it to store some flying critters in after my gun decides to go on a shooting spree in the marsh. We all know how these **** guns have minds of their own. Or there is just a really good possibility it will be used for a cold drink.


----------



## jdsharptx

You brought me out of lurking status.

I will keep my fish cold with a brute box!

Looking at the coolers and prices, the Brute Box 50 looks really awesome! I will probably keep fish cold with a Brute Box whether I win this giveaway or buy one on my own. Made in the USA!


----------



## manuel9622

*fishn trips*

I would use it on my trips down to our cabin in the lancut.


----------



## Tylerhc

It would be used to keep my Crown and Knob creek cold, as well as to keep my mountains blue First and foremost. But when season comes doves and ducks it will have feathers in it, and when I kill a deer or hog I'll gladly throw it in as well. Since it should hold ice much longer it should make soaking the blood and gamey taste out much less effort. When it warms up it will be a casting platform in my boat.


----------



## shotman

*Cooler*

Since the drawing will take place on my birthday, I would put my birthday presents in it . OH, I forgot I'm not having any more birthdays. Guess it would be soft drinks and food for the grandkids.


----------



## mwwebb8

I would use my Brute Box to keep my fish cold on those "business" trips when I have the opportunity to fish but not get home right away. Thanks,

Mark:cheers:


----------



## OneMore

*Brute cooler*

I would be taking it everywhere with me to keep everything fresh and cold. Especially those Brute of fish I will be catching!!!:dance:


----------



## let's talk fishin

Hunting, fishing and camping are just riding around on the beach on my mule. 


LTF


----------



## portalto

Putting all kinds of meals in it for my son and his roommates (my other sons) in college when we go see him. Then, if by chance we catch something at the bay house, it will still hold my food and drinks and not smell like fish!


----------



## lpminkaty

That would b the BEST ICE BOX I would own and I would fill it up with DP AND BIG RED


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Meat box on the front of my smoker, would love to throw the snow hut in the trash!


----------



## JFolm

I would fill it with wild game of all kinds!


----------



## obergrafeter

One word...............cold beer when fishing. OK so it's more than one word.


----------



## tmyfml

I'm using it for hunting and fishing...


----------



## Cajun76

I could use one in my boat for fish or beverages and at the hunting lease for game. Thanks


----------



## tmatheaus

I would use it for anything from cold beer to fish to deer


----------



## blow up

I would use it as my fish box. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## MoonShadow

Fishing and partying!


----------



## wickedwader

I would use it to transport organs that would eventually be donated at the nearest cleaning table by speckled trout, redfish and flounder.


----------



## onlyartificial

I would use it for anything outdoors. It would be nice to have a cooler that you weren't worried about handles breaking, hinges busting, and lids sailing into the windshield of the car behind you. I'm thinking the driver of the car behind me might be appreciative of that last one as well.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Trout and a few beers!


----------



## svo

would use it for fishing of course!!


----------



## Tullmaster

Be a food/drink cooler on my new 21 Shoalwater Cat!!!


----------



## krfish

Fill it full of cold drinks, and maybe a few fish!


----------



## hch3

I would re donate as a permanent part as our fire truck and deposit the igloo in the dumpster
Nothing worse than not having cold water after a hot fire
Only thing better would be a cold beer which he can't have at work:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## TranTheMan

to keep my to-be-personal-best flounder. My current beat up cooler is not big enough.


----------



## mattm6510

fishing


----------



## Rubberback

I just want a good cooler. I've never found one.


----------



## captdean

*cooler*

fish box in the front of the console.


----------



## 999

I would use it for me extra cooler for the boat, bed of the truck drinks, groceries on familty trips, and hunting.


----------



## todd p

I'd use it to hold ice then chill all the fish i catch in it....and it will look cool on my boat deck .....:mpd:


----------



## txagg12

Id use it for beer and fishing!

Gig'em


----------



## UTfishrman

Either to keep water/beers cold in the dove field or redfish cool on the way back from the bayou.


----------



## Myassys Dragon

*Brute Cooler*

I'd use it to keep drinks cold in the boat as well as when I go camping. Two places where ice retention is a must.


----------



## RedXCross

I will use it as a Fishing platform on the front of My Majek and also as a dry box for gear when applicable and always as a cooler for drinks and food on those long day trips. It will be used universally as the Brute of the Day Box!


----------



## Lebber32

I would use it to hulk-smash my igloo to pieces then dump a case of miller lite in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone-Star

fishing, hunting, camping.


----------



## water doc

Wil use it for fishing


----------



## njacob

I will use it for for a boat cooler


----------



## tngbmt

it's too pretty to fish, picnic ice, food & drink ..


----------



## aquafowlr

I'd bounce it all over the back of my truck going down the beach!


----------



## bowmansdad

I would use it as a drink box when going to the beach and as a fish/drink combo when I go by myself. Also for making ice when I get low!


----------



## elrober

I like the cold capability but my wife would use it to keep food hot fresh out of the oven. Nothing could keep food hot better than a brute.


----------



## Major29

I'll use it while fishing, but no fish allowed in that cooler....beer only!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadymat

I would use my Brute as an alter to worship at...as a symbol of a fish keeping device i could not afford,......


----------



## TripleGrip

I would use my new Brute cooler to keep my drinks cold when ever I am away from the house.


----------



## chase'n tail

I would use in as a extra cooler on the boat and as a beer cooler when hanging out at friends and drinking.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO

I would use it for drinks for my kids football teams and their summer training camps.


----------



## smooth move

i'd put it under the leaning post in my boat to replace the one that blew out 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JoeD

Cold drinks in the boat


----------



## cklimpt

I would beat the hell out of it, and use it like it is made to be used!


----------



## Fishtexx

The Brute would replace the Yeti that is currently on my boat. First and foremost it would be used to lovingly cradle and chill those ice cold Miller lights and bottles of water. Second, it would also be used to stand on to improve my view while sight casting to trout and redfish on the flats.


----------



## Cowboymatt

It would in the back of my truck with is covered and locked on weekday and on my boat on the weekends would like an ice chest that can take abuse in the back of the truck and in the boat .


----------



## Tex 79

Fishing and hunting


----------



## Phishaholic

I would use for fishing, hunting, camping and keeping my drinks cold!


----------



## kevina1

I'd store ice in it...


----------



## TXPalerider

deer meat!!


----------



## Blacklab

casting platform and typical cooler duty


----------



## yakfinaddict

Well since I don't have an EXTREMELY well built ice chest for hunting, fishing, partying, camping, floating the river, kayaking (yeah I would take it kayaking because I'm crazy), working, keeping game for days, BBQing, bragging or just everyday use I'm sure i would use it for absolutely EVERYTHING!


----------



## BFTMASTER

I would use my "Brute" to bootleg my Tuna and Shrimp from Texas Back to Tulsa.

This is where a quality chest answers it destiny.

Keeping hundreds of dollars worth of seafood fresh until back in Tulsa and unpacked.

If I were to win this brute, I would most likely buy another one to keep it company.


----------



## Team Burns

Fishing...when the fishing is going it would be nice to have one. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## another bob

I commute between Austin and Rockport very often (200 miles). I live in Austin but have a "fishing cabin"n Rockport. With a wife and 2 Great Pyrenese dogs in the cab of my pickup, there isn't room for much else inside. This cooler would make a perfect "trunk" for the bed of the pickup to carry things like paperwork, laptop, etc etc in-case there's rain or damp weather en route (likely!). Then once in Rockport, it'd be a perfect ice box to keep a plenty of ice available the whole weekend whether for drinks or use in the fishbox !!!!!!!

Sounds like it would be perfect. I've tried other coolers, but in the end, they usually let a good bit of water IN..... and I thing the seal in this Brute is exactly the answer to my problem !!!!

I even may even be able to pull off the "working from home" trick from Rockport if I could get the laptops and paperwork there safely.... making my fishing weekends a day or two longer ... ... ...


----------



## chris33

I would use it for fish on my bay boat!!! Give it to me PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## baitbuckett

If i won, I would use it for all my cold drinks out in my boat. I might even stick a hog with some ice and bleed it for a week lol, it would save me some ice money!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Would be used for hunting and fishing, family days at the beach.

Thanks for the chance!

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Just One More

Bad ***** drink box in the boat:brew:


----------



## xchief

If I was lucky enough to win, I would us it on the front of my Blazer Bay for a seat and to stand on to find tailing reds. Of course it would be full of my favorite beverage. Glad you are a sponser.


----------



## A1

Fishing


----------



## Fishin' Magician

Deck mount it on the front, so I can sit down while I'm rippin' lips.


----------



## cstav86

Thanks for the opportunity to win a bad arse ice box. I would use it for fishing, Aggie tailgating and dove hunting.


----------



## tcbayman

Definately fishing and camping


----------



## nagel67

As good as a yeti?


----------



## duck44

I would use it to keep the kids juice boxes extra cold!!


----------



## ttufish

A great coffee table!


----------



## Hydra Man

I'd use it for drinks, ice and to stop buying parts for my old igloos!


----------



## red11

Ill use it to keep the Adult Beverages nice and cold. :rotfl:


----------



## backwater

Fishing, camping and getaways with the kiddos.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

I would lock down my drinks in it and take it fishing. Thanks


----------



## Flounder_Pounder

Definately Fishing and work unfortunately.

Good to see a Texas based and made in the USA company producing a pretty rad looking cooler.


----------



## MJP

I would have cold drinks on the boat!


----------



## CaptainHebert

Stuff it full of stinky trout in my boat. LOL


----------



## JS Fog

To keep food cold longer at the hunting lease.


----------



## jefferymac

I'd transport human organs. Or just keep my beer cold. One or the other.


----------



## marty x valley boy

*ice chest*

I plan to go fish and fill it with a plethora of fish, go home have a fish fry and fill it with beer for the fish fry. Well it wishfull thinking.


----------



## aaronpatterson

Brute Box is the next wave in lifetime coolers. I have been wanting one for a while especially for the fact that they are based in one of the greatest cities in the Lone Star State, Ft. Worth. I would use it to keep the trout and reds fresh, keep the wild game and backstraps chilled and to keep the Silver Bullets as cold as the Rockies.


----------



## nealnichols

I would use it overnight fishing trips to keep fish good and cold.


----------



## D45

I would replace the el cheapo I have in the boat now! and replace it with the brute, use it for fish and drinks. 

Petermypeter


----------



## jeffm66

fishing!!!!


----------



## KISSSORIA

i would use it for all of my outdoor activities!


----------



## riptide

*Brute coolers*

I keeep an ice box in the truck for everyday use from keeping lunches cold to fishing ,hunting and sporting events. I would love the chance to win one and get rid of the igloo.


----------



## tensionondeck

Put a cushion on it in front of the console.


----------



## spankbomb

I'd use it on Lake Travis or tailgating in the fall.


----------



## Rippin_drag

It would be for cold beer, cokes, and food. No stinky fish going in there!


----------



## ATX 4x4

I'd proudly mount it in the front of my boat and use it as a fish box.


----------



## quackersmacker

All of the above!


----------



## adventurer

fishing, hunting, camping


----------



## sun burn

I would fill it up with speckeled bellies!!!


----------



## salth2o

I'd use it for fish, deer, camping, block parties, etc.


----------



## RRR Gunrest

I would use it to store the smaller brute box that I would buy if I won this one....

Oh and I would stack this one on top of the bigger one I would buy for deer hunting!!


----------



## rssfarm

*beer .. lots of beer*

and more beer


----------



## Pintabo

I would use it in the boat as a casting platform for the back. Seeing that it is much tougher than the Igloos I have, this thing should hold up longer than the boat!


----------



## Omanj

I would use it for keeping my drinks and fish cold.


----------



## long shot

Drink box in the boat!


----------



## rocksalt

*All of the above*

I would use for all of the above. From offshore to inshore, prairies to plains and tailgating too. Looks like a nice addition to anyone's cooler stock


----------



## hooknbullet2

Keep fish colder longer.


----------



## Boiler

I would keep it in the back of my truck full of Water, Monster Khaos, and Chili Beer!


----------



## Teedavid

I would use it for food & drink at the deer lease & my boat.


----------



## SoDak Hunter

Beer!


----------



## ec9882

Definitely use it for fishing, probably for parties too.


----------



## BretE

Hunting...fishing....climbing Mt. Kil.....Mt. keala.....Mt. Killaman......Mt. Everest....


----------



## Joey2

I would use it for all my 2cooler needs!!!!!


----------



## Bombay

Very nice. Texas Tough!

I would use it for fishing. I would also use during electrical outages and family outdoor events where you need to keep drinks and food cold for most of the day.


----------



## bonehead

I would use it everyday at work to keep drinks and food nice and cold.


----------



## Texican89

I'd use it to keep my Dr Pepper ice cold in the back of my work truck!


----------



## justinsfa

I would use it to ward off zombies on Friday.


----------



## alant

Fishing.......so in other words.....just ice.


----------



## iridered2003

camping and fishing. gotta keep them beers cold and the fish all day


----------



## Brian P.

For those family camping trips. Days away from electricity and fresh ice supplies !


----------



## djwag94

Dear Brute Outdoors,

Prior to shipping my free 2cooler, please fill it with your brochures and I will hand them out at various parking lots, such as Cabela's, Bass Pro & Academy, until I run out or get asked to leave.

Sincerely,

DJ


----------



## AggieAngler12

Fishing, Hunting, Food and Beer


----------



## TioJaime

I need a better cooler for the boat and I would love to use my old igloo for target practice!


----------



## 1lazyasian

I would use it to Keep my beer cold when im at the sandbar or my fish fresh on ice while fishing


----------



## Justin_Time

I'll be using my new cooler to keep my beer cold!


----------



## Neverenough

fishing, hunting, and beer drinking. Do i win?


----------



## john66

I would replace my present fishing cooler.and up grade to a BRUTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duck commander

I would take it everywhere I go. Hunting, fishing... EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

I would use mine for drinks and food when we are camping. I would also use it for drinks when we are partying here at the house.


----------



## Brian10

It would be mainly for the boat, but would also be great for keeping ice long at the hunting camp.


----------



## RedfishStalker

I would use it to keep my fish nice and cold.


----------



## lairdoglencairn

Fishing, hunting, partying, and everything in between!!


----------



## Trouthunter

I'd use it to replace the Igloos that go fishing and hunting with me...I've seen the Brute...it's awesome!

TH


----------



## hitide610

*Fill it!*

At 50 quarts, it will be perfect for kayak trips for inshore fish. Load it with trout and Full Throttles to energize the row back!


----------



## Bholland8

Definitely beer would be my choice, don't want the bears to get it.


----------



## limits jr.

Camping, Fishing, Hunting - anything that requires keeping food, drink or game cold.

Then hauling fresh filets or 'straps back to College Station


----------



## BMFO

Well it would start off keeping my beer cold, then hopefully it would make my beer taste like fish....
Thanks for the shot!
B


----------



## blaminack

I would use it fishing, hunting and camping with my Family and Friends over here in the Florida Panhandle.


----------



## huntinguy

*count me in please!*

I'd use it to haul fish and game back home when I've been on hunting trips!

I'd also carry extra supplies during camping trips and hurricanes.


----------



## burnsideoutdoors

Fishing and keeping the beer cold


----------



## Superman502

I would use to fish in the morning and the locking capability to guard my beer at tailgate in the afternoon. If I could get it by next week I would take it on my hunting trip.


----------



## eyc0r

It'd get a lot of use for partying and fishing... probably moreso partying...


----------



## tladams123

As a drink cooler while hunting or camping.


----------



## Foxtrot704

Fishing, Hunting, and whatever I else it comes in handy for!


----------



## B

Would use cooler for everything from icing fish, deer, drinks, to the food in the fridge when it goes out.


----------



## mario8402

I would use it to keep meals in transport to the less fortunate warm.


----------



## koyhoward

Fishing, hunting, everyday use.


----------



## stella 4000xg

Fishing and transporting seafood


----------



## fishingcacher

I would use it for fishing and then I could use a smaller bag of ice and then have more room for fish!


----------



## shauntexex

Keeping the hundreds of pounds of of duck and goose breast cold on our way home from Kansas next week =p


----------



## patwilson

Fishing, hunting, camping and straight out partying!


----------



## nitsujnitsuj

I would use it for everything that is legal in the lower 48.


----------



## dpeck

For fishing and camping


----------



## Operationduckhunt

I really want to try one if these! I would use it on hunting trips, but most importantly to keep the brew as cold as possible.


----------



## coachlaw

I would use it for keepin' food cold at my fishin' camp.


----------



## LonestarFenceCo.com

I'd definitely stuff it full of fish....may need a 75qt!!


----------



## goldwingtiny

Food and drinks while fishing and ice while hunting.


----------



## mkk

boat ice chest


----------



## rmiller4292

Keep ice for a trip a loooong way down Padre Island National Seashore...we usually camp around the 50...that's a long way to go for more ice!


----------



## simprk

I'll be using mine (won or purchased) for fishing, hunting, tailgating (TEXANS & AGGIES) and just for keeping the drinks cold.


----------



## Fishinista

Many uses really! On my day job, I would use it to transport live organs for transplant (You know, beating hearts, quivering livers, Kidneys, etc.), as a step ladder in my garage, and on my night and weekend job I would use it to hold beer(Corona).


----------



## Instigator

I would use it for hunting, fishing and general application.


----------



## railman

I would fill my new Brute with beer and have a party with my neighbors.


----------



## mdeisher

I would it for front casting deck and fish box.


----------



## CWBrown

Well in the summer time i would use it as a fish box if i was trout fishing. Reds wont fit so it would make a great beer cooler. Winter it would probably hold a case of beer and a few bottles of crown when out hunting. Between those two times of year who knows else.


----------



## Therky42

It would get used about every weekend for hunting, fishing, or on the boat while diving keeping the food and drinks cold on our full day or multiple day trips!


----------



## funewgy

X2, drinks, food and xtra ice. Wouldnt want to stink up a box this nice.


----------



## KylesKenner2

Not sure if this fits the criteria, in my spare time, I do charity work for The Bridge Over Troubled Waters, a crisis center for women and children in Pasadena. I would include it with other items to raffle off at my golf tournament and ensure 100% of all proceeds goes staright to The Bridge. So, if one is lucky enough to win a great box, then one is lucky enough to give to others in need.


----------



## Slow Rollin'

*Cooler Giveaway*

Theres no need to keep fish in a cooler like this when the will be cleaned within the next ~12hrs... but, would be great to keep the beverages cold on the fishing trips, hunting trips(no electricity or running water here, keeping ice longer is important), camping trips to the lake, and softball tournaments on the weekends. Everyone needs that one(or two) good cooler that travels all the miles with them!


----------



## SSST

Beverage box in the boat, beer for me, Gatorades and water for the kiddos!


----------



## cajundiesel

The Brute would almost never leave the truck. Between the cook offs, hunting trips, softball games and rodeos across LA and TX the need for a good cooler that will hold ice for a long time and keep drinks cold is a must.


----------



## FishinAG22

If I won the Brute Box cooler it would be used as a fish box to ice down limits of trout and reds, then float it down the Guadalupe River full of ice cold Miller Lite's listening to some Texas Country music enjoying the good times with friends.


----------



## Part Timer

My friend recently entered me in a contest with out my knowing and i won! So if i won the cooler i would use it as a gift to return the favor to him. It would be hard to give away trust me lol but thats what i would do.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ujoint

Hunting, Fishing, Drinking


----------



## medgecko

fish, fish, and more fish ... provided nothing disturbs my fishful slumber


----------



## drawNrelease

Anything and everything!


----------



## dlg

fishing and hauling food to the bay house


----------



## monkeyman1

i'd put it in the boat, mix my beer with my fish caught and brag that Brutes are $100 less than a Yeti and made in America.


----------



## RoShoDan

*Cooler*

Adult beverages, lots and lots of cold adult beverages!!:brew:


----------



## gatortrout

I'd put a big shiner bock decal on it and use it for nothing but drinks-no fish!


----------



## C N Spots

I would use it to keep my drinks iced down while i am hunting or fishing! Theres nothing better than Catching or Shooting a limit and then popping a Cold One!


----------



## ctcc

*Well, I never win contest but I sign up anyway.*
*I'm sure my Yeti will be the go to cooler on the boat at the end of this contest.*

*GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!!*


----------



## muggs

Would use it for a seat in my boat while drift fishing and to keep my food/ drinks cold. One I use now slides around to much!


----------



## Auer Power

I'd use mine everyday!
Mainly for drinks when both hunting & fishing!


----------



## brush popper

Well I can use it while fishing, take it with me hunting and a 50 qt would be plenty of room for girls to stand on and dance on it while partying!!!!


----------



## JuiceGoose

As good looking as that ice chest is I would probably just set it on the dock and let the fish jump into it. The inside of that ice chest has to be better then a bay.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

I would use mine all the time. For hunting, fishing and then the party at the end of the day to celebrate another day the good Lord has blessed us with. :cheers:


----------



## Night Trout

Hunting, Fishing, Drinking, all the things you use a cooler for.


----------



## Big Mike PP2

Fishing for sure...


----------



## Reel Cajun

*Brute Ice Chest*

If I win this Brute ice chest, I hope to be putting my 10yr old son's personal best Trout or Redfish in it. We fish alot, but still trying to get him on a big fish.


----------



## Crab Trap

Fishin, Huntin, Partyin, Wood cuttin, Working Cattle, anywhere I go the cooler goes!


----------



## salty_caveman

i would use the cooler for fishing, picnics with the wife, church events, family events, i know for a fact it will be used on a weekly basis, now that i think of it i actually do need a new cooler lol


----------



## fishingtwo

I would put it in the boat and fill it with FISh


----------



## valve_king

Definitely full of cold Bud Light for me and Diet Coke for the Mrs. while enjoying a day on the water!!!


----------



## blashdel

rpavlick said:


> Welcome to our new sponsor Brute Outdoors! Brute Outdoors was founded with a vision to provide the best cooler available to every outdoorsman. Based in Fort Worth, Texas, they are committed to manufacturing superior ice chests, building great accessories and providing a level of customer service that can't be matched. Their coolers are made in USA with the strictest quality standards!
> And now a very special giveaway from our sponsor. Brute Outdoors is giving away a 50 Quart Brute Box! This product features:
> 
> - Thick pressure-injected insulated walls for maximum ice retention
> - Two heavy duty rubber latches with cantilever hinge system
> - Leak-proof rubber gasket for sure tight seal
> - Locking lid with integrated ruler
> - Dual drain plugs provide added convenience
> - Full-length durable self-stopping hinges
> - Open grab rails provide easy carrying, tie down or for securing cooler
> - Custom accessories include lid graphics and more
> - Oversized anti-skid rubber feet
> - Capacity is true to size
> - Dimensions are 32" x 16.5" x 16.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do to participate in the drawing is answer the following question; If you won a Brute Box, how would you use it? Whether it is fishing, hunting, camping or straight out partying, let us know how you would use your Brute Box. All who reply letting us know how they would use their Brute Box will be entered in a drawing and one lucky winner will receive a 50 quart Brute Box courtesy of Brute Outdoors! We will draw a winner on Friday 12/28. Good Luck!


 i would fill it with redfish


----------



## a couple more

Fill it with fish or deer........When I get it, I'll let you know which i did first...


----------



## texascorky1

All my hunting and fishing needs,looks like a great product could deffinately make good use of it


----------



## Reconspacediver

*Brute Cooler*

Just threw out my igloo got tired of fixing it so this would work great for hunting fishing and getting my drink on.


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Fishing, Hunting, Tailgating, Camping, AND Straight Out Partying!


----------



## Slimshady

Cooler would stay cable locked in the bed of my truck with water and coke iced down during the week for construction site workers. Currently carry a 35qt for this purpose and workers always comment on the cooler. Fridays water will be replaced with a few beers


----------



## FoolishSchoolFish

I'd put ice in it! Then I'll add beer, subtract beer, and add fish!


----------



## Wizness

I would have to use this for fishing and partying. I've been looking for a good quality cooler for awhile now and the Brute box sounds awesome. Come on, who wouldn't want a badass cooler for fishing and partying??

Wes


----------



## texasislandboy

fish box on the boat and as a front casting platform on the poling skiff.


----------



## rockpfisher

I would use that brute of a cooler to keep my cold adult beverages even colder on those hot summer days out on the water!


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Count me in!! Would use it to keep my Markers Mark ice cold!!!!!!!


----------



## toyotapilot

On a good day I would have this with me for throwing some fish in (would have to manage to find some fish first). Camping comes to mind too, would be a great box for transporting camping gear when it has to be on the roof rack so everything would be nice and dry when you get there.


----------



## Javadrinker

I would keep drinks and snacks in it!


----------



## oneneo3

Looks like a high quality cooler. I'd replace my worn out boat cooler with this one. Mainly used for keeping drinks and fish cold, but also when we go camping, and toob the river. :cheers:


----------



## Fish Slime

Hunting, camping, fishing and every weekend full of cold beer.


----------



## lx22f/c

Fishing and camping and showing it off.


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## cva34

*brute*

Fish/hunt/boat ...cva34


----------



## Flippinfish

Definately for Fishing, Beer, and storing food for road trips.


----------



## Sargentfisher

All of our family trip.


----------



## dannyalvarez

I would use it to keep my Beer, Soft Drinks, and Waters cold.

Look forward to see how this product does in the world of coolers!


----------



## gimp6969

Cold pop.


----------



## CumminsGift

I would use it hunting, fishing, and would really enjoy saving on ice. Would be nice to have one that size!


----------



## El Ritmo

Fishing with my 4 yr old son!!!!


----------



## Fishing Aggie

Some BIG flounder will fit in that.

Will have to get serious about "catching" fish, usually just fish and don't catch.


----------



## Treybig23

BEER!!! for fishing and hunting

CHAD


----------



## dparkerh

HUNTING! FISHING! In the back of my truck and on the deck of my boat!


----------



## duk-tailed

:shamrock:All of the above!!! But mainly to keep my adult beverages cold. Cheers.


----------



## Coach Jordan

I would use it to hold cold drinks while fishing and while partying.


----------



## Shaky

Keep it locked up in the truck or shed and keep it filled with beverages!


----------



## illusioned

fishing


----------



## traceman

Mount it to my trailer basket permanently, so i can advertise the best cooler on the planet all the time!


----------



## The_Outrider

I would donate it to my brother. He could use a new cooler for the new year. It will live a long and happy life as a drink cooler, the be promoted to food cooler. if it lives up to It's name (I'm sure it will) it can rank up as the fish cooler. Then it will respectfully retire as bait cooler.


----------



## tangalangus

I'll use it to hold up my 300+ lb fishing buddy who likes to crush every cooler he sits on. 

Thanks for the opportunity to win.


----------



## h-meier

If I need some extra money, I might use it keep human vital organs fresh while waiting to sell on the black market! Just kidding, thought it was funny. For Hunting and Beer!


----------



## troutsupport

I'd use that cooler in a whaler low pro for trout, reds, and flounder. I'd also use it to float the river with...err adult beverages. Use it hunting and transporting venison, pork, and beef and while fishing with Brent, Steve, Ernest, Chuck, Bryan, Joseph, and Kirk... Bill moved... and an occasional trip down to railbirds 9 mile hole lodge on the cut. Too much fun.


----------



## lerob

fill it with ducks in the morning and fish in the afternoon


----------



## Jereme30

mainly for everyday use...keeping cold beer cold!


----------



## Castaway_tex

will be using mine for fishing


----------



## yakamac

Keeping the drinks and fish cold


----------



## duckboy007

I would use mine for fishing mainly, but you can bet it would see a few quartered deer and hogs each year, and it's fair share of general traveling/camping usage.

Love supporting Texas companies!


----------



## Mallardman02

I would use it to keep the fish on ice.


----------



## pbernal

I keep cooler with me at all times, I would use it work to keep the water cold for my crew, use it for fishing with my son, and take it camping


----------



## bayouhazard

*Brute Outdoors*

Boat cooler


----------



## bait buckit

Nothing better than supporting texas made equipment in your rig


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Deer camp cooler


----------



## Jetwader

For those fishing or hunting trips where you don't have a lot of refrigeration space, I would use to keep beer or game cold for longer periods.


----------



## Comeback

Cooler for everyday use whether hunting or fishing.


----------



## StoryTeller

Drink box, box to ice down game, box to put fresh out of the frier fish and chicken to keep warm, a rest to shoot off of, a step for my short fiance to use when things are too high for her to reach, a conversation piece, a plug to send people your way to buy more coolers, being able to brag about having a cooler that is better than a yeti but cost less, storage until we move out of our apartment, to have a cooler that I would not have to replace every other year, ...the list goes on and on


----------



## Sabine

*Brute!*

I would use it to transport food to my trailer on Sabine from Houston, then fill the refrig, then use the Brute for beverages until I fish then I would throw it in the boat. After fishing I would then put it in reverse and load it with food and go home. What a life!


----------



## Texasfishdude

I would definately attempt to fill that dude with reds and specs (possibly flounder) from Sabine Lake. Have been doing well the very few times I made it out this year.


----------



## JJTTraylor

Fishing mainly, holding shimp and crawfish for parties or big dinners


----------



## itskris

Food and Beverage transport for fishing trips, family outings and tailgate parties.


----------



## linwunhao

my pops and i always fish seawolf park. we buy at least 80lbs of ice from twice the ice each trip. we fish all day and the ice is almost gone at the end of the day. from the looks of the brute...hopefully we can have some ice leftover for the fish. thanks!


----------



## Treble J

Would use it as a fish box on my boat during charters, assuring other potential customers would see it in use.


----------



## My Little Big boat

If I won this cooler, I would use it as drink and food storage on My Little Big Boat while out fishing, 
When not out fishing it would make a nice foot stool in the living room, full of beer ofcourse so I dont have to go to the kitchen to get a refill....


----------



## Kitchen Pass

For anything I needed it for....


----------



## Reel Nauti 24

a little bit of everything


----------



## Pfishin' with Pflug

*50 Quart Brute Box for Pfishin' and Pfun*

I wish. Most likely I would anchor it in the bed of my truck to provide cold water for contractors and labor at jobsite.

Hope these are priced better that the other guy.


----------



## Gasspergoo

That would be the Official Burkeville Beauties Brew Box for huntin, fishin, and muddin on the Sabine river!!


----------



## COOLWADERS

Drink box in the boat and Rhino. Too pretty for fish.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng

*brute box*

looks tough enough to handle the sheepshead that we toss into
the ice chest without being punctured by the sharp fins.
after a few months the inside of an igloo looks like a pincushion


----------



## addjdd

I'd use it to keep dem trouts, flounders and red cold til we can turn 'em into protein sustenance for our bodies....The way He wanted us to.(sorry 'bout the incorrect plural forms in this message, just a little dig at the guys a while back commenting on flounders and trouts! LOL)


----------



## FishingFreedom

*beer cooler*

:brew: I'll use it to cool my beer while surf fishing.


----------



## kunder3006

I have one already and I hunt for weeks at a time, and I freeze five gallon buckets of ice when i get home low and behold i still have ice, I need another for my boat thanks


----------



## bilgerat

:brew: & :fish: Beer & Fish


----------



## Zino

I would obviously store my beer in it and lock it so my kids wouldn't drink it all.


----------



## saltwatersensations

I would use it to ice down rocky mountain blue beverages at maximum capacity. Cannot let your beer get hot.


----------



## aaron9578

*Cooler*

Definitely fishing....


----------



## burntorange77

I'd use it for fishing. But I'm sure my wife will confiscate it for school functions.


----------



## alvinslash

i would take my brute box for long drives down the beach on a moon light night and thin stuff it full of fish and not worry about ice for a few days


----------



## 24Buds

Fill it with 24Buds of course! Then maybe some fish provided I could get to the water. lol


----------



## Kody Emmert

I would use it to fill to the brim with fish, deer meat, drinks ect....


----------



## netboy

Camping for me.


----------



## kjohnson1017

*Brute*

I'd be keeping it in the back of the truck keeping it ready for whatever comes up next...fish, deer, duck, dove, turkey, hog and maybe a few adult beverages while camping!


----------



## tailinreds

When wouldn't I use it. I'd use it for fishing, tailgating at the Texans Games, when we have a party on the patio.


----------



## andyl0118

Be used to hold my 3 reds, and my food during hunting season


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

:brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew:


----------



## matterboy123

Wow, the question should be what won't I use it for. The only thing I won't use it for is a potty. Everthing else is on the table. Hunting, fishing, camping etc. I would use it for whatever I am doing that would require a cooler, most of the time that is fishing.

Thanks for the contest and being a sponsor of this great site!


----------



## Flatty Stalker

*brute cooler*

Ice and fish only ...


----------



## papaw092602

Mostly everything I do that involves a cooler. Drinking, fishing, camping, hunting, RVing across the USA. Your product looks awesome and I would love to prove it is a better value than a Yeti (four letter word btw).:texasflag

Charlie


----------



## Seachaser

I would use it for what it is meant for, keeping whatever i put in it cooler longer.


----------



## justndavis

I would like to see how it compares side-by-side with the yeti. The vapor lock issue with the yeti is aggravating. I have to crack the drain plug just to get it open. Also the latches do not hold up. Curious to see how this new product is any better or different than the yeti. I would use mine for: seats, steps, long offshore fishing trips, extended stays at the deer lease, poleing platforms, dry storage, ect..


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie

I would use the cooler to keep my drinks & food cold while I'm fishing. Thanks!


----------



## SET THA HOOK!!!!

Fishing Hunting and for my peewee football team you gotta do it for the kids.


----------



## mrm1579

Display it proudly on my boat, using it as a cooler and to stand on to cast!!


----------



## komg

*Brute Cooler*

Fishing & Camping


----------



## _merica_

Always need a cooler for hunting, fishing, and tailgating.


----------



## stevie ray

i would use it on the front deck of my boat to "sight fish" off , of course it would be full of extra cold beverages & i would have fellow 2cooler zeitgeist do a video of me catching fish & telling what an awesome cooler brute outdoors makes!!!


----------



## wos

*Brute Use*

*Sounds like Brute is a well engineered "bullet proof" box for just about anything outdoors. I live on Baffin Bay and make long runs fishing. Sounds like the perfect box to keep fish good a cold over a full day or more on the water. Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## mtaswt

I'd load it up with cold frosty beverages and put in the back of my Ranger and hit the beach for some good times with friends and family!


----------



## SWC

Hopefully fill that bad boy brute with a big brute of my own when I go on my week long hunting trip.


----------



## xp22

Keeping drinks ice cold while on the boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I normally keep a cooler in the back of my truck and usually fill it up with drinks for the week. It would be nice to be able to keep my drinks colder with out having to buy ice every morning. I also need a good fishing platform to go on the front of my boat and I love fishing off a good sturdy cooler.


----------



## Tillmanjesse

Im gonna keep my cold beer even colder in it., ohh and the kids drinks in it.


----------



## gdavis

I would build a floating platform for my cooler and drag it behind me while kayaking. It would hold the trout that I catch since they need to go on ice quickly after catching. Maybe some slimy Budweiser's could fit inside as well.


----------



## Bevojoe

depends on the season...in hunting season, i'd keep my beer colder than my buddies, for fishing season, i'd keep my beer colder, during football tailgating season, I'd keep my beer colder and finally, on weekend poker games, i'd keep my beer colder.


----------



## honcho

Put dead Deer in it


----------



## HarryK

I would use it fishing and hunting...been needing to step my cooler quality up from the average, fall apart coolers that seem too easy to buy since they are cheaper.


----------



## webfisher3

I would put some premium beer in that premium cooler!!!


----------



## CBrown

It would be full of beer and Gatorade unless I can finally figure out a way to get some fish into it!


----------



## sumbeachbum

I would use in my truck, use it in my boat, use it for beer, or cut up deer. I would use it for fish or to ice down a main dish. I would use it on the beach to keep all my cold stuff just in reach and if that is not enough, when I get tired, I would use it as a throne to rest my weary bones. I am not trying to be cute just to win the brute, because as you see I always have a cooler with me, might as well be a brute.

:brew2:


----------



## fishguy74

well i would use it mostly for fishing, trout and reds would put a nice slime in it. then my beer would be underneath my fish(beer only tastes good with a coat of slime) then i guess i would need to put ice in there somewhere, but since this is a brute i probably only need a couple of cubes to keep everything cold anyways. then i think i would stand on it to get a better view of the flats to see where my next victims would be, and at the end of the day, i would sit on it and relax and be happy that i was fishing and not working!


----------



## GoneFish'n

*My Coolers Must Be Able to Multitask!*

I store mine in the boat, so that its always ready to go when I am. Icing down crappie or white bass from the live well keeps them ready for the filet knife when I get home. When I'm not fishing.....
....then its off to the deer lease with a cooler full of groceries, and can also be on stand by when its time to haul home some doves, deer, or hogs...When I'm not hunting or fishing....
....then its standing by holding down a bunch of crawfish getting ready to be purged and boiled for a great family cookout. When I'm not fishing, hunting, or purging.....
.....its holding cold drinks of all types for the grandkids, and adults.
Multi-tasking is essential for my cooler!
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## txteltech

I would use it for fish, deer, and beer. It would be great in my boat or the back of my truck.


----------



## JTTMI

drinks, fish, deer.


----------



## Red Wrangler

Fishing and beer drinking.


----------



## I Fall In

Probably use it for fishing and take it to counseling with me when I get depressed because it keeps coming back empty. sad3sm


----------



## NWPescador

*Brute*

Perfect for the back of the golf cart riding up and down Crystal Beach. Iced cold beverage always within reach!!


----------



## Hornsfan76

I will use it fishing. If y'all make the price right I will just buy one.


----------



## Joe Fish

I would use it for fishing and those long NASCAR weekends!


----------



## Jesg1224

All of the above.
Fishing: putting some ice in it in the morning and knowing it will stil be ice when I come back in on my kayak or from wading.
Hunting: Tacking it out here in Texas and to Montana to keep frozen meals frozen and drinks cool and then making sure my packaged meat makes it back home after a 26hr drive from Montana still frozen!
Party: Always a need to keep ice cold and beer even colder on the deck.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Deer lease - Hold beer while there and deer on the way back

Perfect item for those hot weekends at baseball tournaments during the summer. Be nice to only have to put ice in one time for a weekend.


----------



## bevo83

Dove hunting, tail gateing the Horns, and fishing.


----------



## bowenb

i would use it to cure world thirst.


----------



## Splitshot

Would use it to keep drinks, sandwiches cool and dry on overnight offshore fishing trips.


----------



## anoldlady

I would fill it with dead bodies... Dead FISH bodies!


----------



## KarrMar

Fish box. Or if its like my last few trips out, beer box.


----------



## aggieangler13

I would use it for tailgating and holding fish.


----------



## peckerwood

Take it on my yearly mule deer hunt at Presidio Tex.65 miles from the nearest ice vendor,so need the best there is.Rest of the year would be used on camping trips.


----------



## ss mudminnow

Beer, whiskey, deer meat, fish, water , ice, boat, life preserver, crawfish, etc., i could use it for alot of things, it would look great in my boat, plus i need it and want it. Thanks


----------



## Bottomed Out

Fishing & Camping. Thanks!


----------



## 7Lfarm

*thanks*

To hold all the trout i always catch and maybe a few beers


----------



## MikeS2942

I would use the Brutte box fishing, hunting, traveling in the bed of my truck. I travel with a cooler all the time for work and fishing. 

Fishing I would use the box as a fish platform if it would stand up to my weight. 

Pass along a few window stickers and I will put them on my truck and boat.


----------



## txsmith1

Hunting, fishing, and cold beers!


----------



## DrumRunSteve

drink and fish box for the boat!


----------



## TXGRANDSLAM

*brute box*

i would use it year round for pretty much everything i use a cooler for: Fishing, Hunting, on Boat, Workin around the house in the bed of ranger for beverages, I work outside so it would be in truck loaded all the time also camping 4 wheeling atv parks road trips river trips..ect i could pretty much keep goin with what i would use it for but im sure you get the hint!
:texasflag


----------



## texrex30

Would use it to replace my Yeti 45. I need a slightly bigger box for my drinks.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Use it to keep stuff cold that needs to be cold.


----------



## blankstair

Fishing and general use in my truck.


----------



## CAPSIZED

Family would use it on boat for everything from cold drinks to fresh fish. Thanks


----------



## rcargill

*Brute cooler*

Fishing!:an6:


----------



## dwap

I would use it for fishing


----------



## TXXpress

Welcome to 2Cool Brute! Thank you for helping sponsor this site. 

I would replace a broken Igloo on the boat with this new cooler.


----------



## Wade N Drift

*Definitely for the fishing side*

I've kinda gotten out of the hunting side - so it would be used for a fish cooler. I need to check these coolers out. I can get free ice from work -so it would be nice to be able to keep ice for several days in preparation for a fishing trip.


----------



## turkish1

I would put ice and cold stuff in it!


----------



## troutredfish

fishing, hunting, camping or straight out partying:dance:.....along with fishing platform,stool and a few other things:cheers:


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Replace my igloo that completely fell apart today on the boat today.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishn

Finally find a cool worth it's weight in salt! Use it for hunting and fishing. Possibly use it as sight casting deck for my 21' ShoalWater.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

I would use it to keep ice for my whiskey and my sweet wife's bud light ice cold!!!!!


----------



## fishing diablo

Would use it for floating central texas river's to keep my beverages ice cold....


----------



## trout01

_ would use it for camping and fishing . _


----------



## jeff.w

I would use it for fishing and general use such as parties/bbq's. It would replace one of the 25 broken Igloos I currently own. :-/


----------



## ShadyCajin

Oh man, i don't know if there is enough room to describe how many use dis cooler has from fishin,huntin,Partyin,playin,campin,after a storm when theres no power,O dem crawfish boils oh ya baby,dem fish fries,dem bbq's,holdin mother natures sweet golden liquids of life LOL ,to keep dem things warm,to keep dem things cold i could go on but man im tursty Hope to heart from ya soon ........ LOL


----------



## jwolpa

Fishing


----------



## degham

I would use it to keep drinks cold. I would also take it on camping trips.


----------



## Soulfishing

use it for fishing, hunting, and cold beverages...:brew2:


----------



## jwaggenspack

I would take a pic of myself with a monster stringer kneeling behind the cooler. I will then post it all over the place bragging about how awesome the cooler is.


----------



## sandyfork

I would replace some of my older coolers that are worn out. I would use it whin hunting, fishing and camping.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts

I would just it for any of my fishing needs. Hopefully have it full of offshore fish steaks and fillets.


----------



## shossa

cold frosty barley pops!


----------



## Marsh Man

*Keep things COLD!!*

I use coolers year round. Anything from icing down specks, reds, deer, beer, water, sodas, or anything else that needs to be chilled.. It would definately be used!!
:brew:


----------



## Jean Scurtu

I use coolers for fishing(i am fishing from the bank sitting on the cooler and keep the fish in the cooler if i am lucky to catch something)


----------



## trouthooker

Fishing, fishing, fishing, then cold beer!


----------



## Tyddles

fishing


----------



## masonb

beers.


----------



## CamoWhaler

Use it as a safe to stash all my cash and ammo in and lock up, maybe burry in backyard, fishing, hunting, end table, ottoman, multi purpose use cooler


----------



## fwoodwader

I'd use if for fishing and keeping some ice cold beers as well...just saying.


----------



## troutalex33

*Brute Ice Chest giveaway*

What would I do with a Brute ice chest?
I would give it to my dad ! The reason why is because I know your cooler would last forever and I know it would remind my Dad everytime he saw it he would remember how appreciative I am for taking me fishing . He has always taken me fishing even when times were tight because he knew what fishing means to us .


----------



## dsgarner

*Fill it with fish!!*

I'd take it to the coast with me every time and hopefully fill it with fresh fish!!!!


----------



## tunchistheman

Beer only. No bottles of water or cans of soda. Just beer. Maybe a fish or two. I dont mind a fishy smelling beer can every now and then.


----------



## BNETT

Any and everything. Use as a ladder to a fish cooler to a casting platform. Also a family outing in the park.


----------



## limpline

No doubt I wouldn't need much ice to keep my doves cool in September or my deer cold in November. Keep the fish cool in the spring and my drinks cold in the summer.


----------



## bphunt

Normal cooler use and use it to change light bulbs.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

I would use it to keep ice for my whiskey and my wife's bud light ice cold!!!!!


----------



## FishFearMe

I would use and abuse it with fish every day.


----------



## b.lullo

Since I work in a machine shop ... it'd be used Monday through Friday to keep drinks on ice for all the guys sweatin' their tails off during the dreaded summer heat in Houston. It's a close knit family here at work so they'd undoubtedly appreciate the gesture. As in any aspect of life, it's the little things that can be done to turn a person's perspective into a positive one. Plus, they'd begin to realize that us office guys appreciate their hard work. 

Saturdays and Sundays the Brute would have to accompany me on my usual excursions. Fishing/Crawfish boils during the Spring & Summer ... Fishing/Hunting/Texans Tailgates during the Fall & Winter. A good scrub down on Sunday evenings and back to the warehouse come Monday mornings. 

-B.Lullo


----------



## AM Cloutier

I do some food catering so I would use it to keep cold stuff cold and warm stuff warm at the events and use every opportunity to help get the Brute Cooler name out to the public.


----------



## urdady1

I would use it as a soap box so I could stand on it and profess my love for brute coolers !!


----------



## captaintony

*Upgrade from my Coleman Max*

I would use it as a fish box, as my current Coleman Max is falling apart and I am tired of replacing hinges every year.


----------



## spitfire

I would use it to cool down my coronas!


----------



## Gorda Fisher

Drank Cooler fo sho! :brew::brew:


----------



## cfitz22

First, stock it full of LoneStar and Shiner Bock for friends before the Robert Earl Keen concert. Second, Refill for next day's trip to wade for the big trout. And Third, give the cooler a few days off to rest before taking it to the Trinity River Bottom to hunt greenheads and squealers before going back to work in 2013.


----------



## Renegade1

I would use my Brute for hunting, fishing, and keeping beer cold on the Frio River in July!! Hopefully it would keep ice longer than the current Igloo's I use.


----------



## Thepartsguy50

camping box along with a way to carry warm foods for a distance


----------



## j-haynie

*I'm in*

Would be only for drinks. Wouldn't put fish or bloody animals in a nice ice chest like that.


----------



## Sabalo32

fish box, lonestar beer cooler, deer/dove/quail box, light bulb changing ladder, box jumps, dog's water bowl when dove hunting, casting platform, fish fileting table, chair, dried sausage cutting board, grocery carrier, etc...


----------



## fishnfriends

I would use this cooler on my boat when i take my 12 and 10 year boys out fishing and by the looks of this thing will probably still be able to use when my 10 month old daughter is ready to hit the water with dad.


----------



## Miles2Fish

My brute box could be filled with any number of things but most likely fish, deer dove, ducks, geese and beer! I hope I win!


----------



## Littlebeer

I'd use the box to store my drinks on the boat!


----------



## fishguy

I would use it in the family car for trips, use it in my boat, use it hunting and just about every other use that a good ice chest is used for. Thanks


----------



## yakity

Boat lunch box.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Well, this is an easy one, this would be full of fish in the hot summer days of south texas and full of deer and hog in the hot "winter" days of south texas. Nuff said.


----------



## AnglerAl

x2 fish and deer. There are days you can't have enough ice during August fishing or early Deer season.


----------



## erain12

*All around*

Depends on the season. Fish, Deer, Ducks, Geese, and maybe a adult beverage or 2!!!!

Eric Rasmussen


----------



## hookset4

What an awesome looking cooler! Looks as good or better than anything out there to me. I would use it for fishing, hunting, family get togethers (when we have to supplement the refrigerator with drinks in a cooler) and probably spend time looking at it while not using it.

-hook


----------



## Jdog223

What an opportunity ! Thank you ! To answer the question I would use it to ice down the massive buck I just shot so I could run to the nearest water source and get a triple threat catch of a redfish, flounder, and speck !! 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigrebar

I want one!!!! It's all been said and I'm no different. It surely would find a place on the boat for sure.


----------



## dennis_99

I'd use it for all the above!!!!


----------



## hobbs44

Put it on my new boat that i just got a few weeks ago!!


----------



## Lexy1

I'm in for one to put all the fishes I caught on ice sealed tight. I'm sure it will be lots better than my Igloo but how is it compare to Yeti?
Thanks.


----------



## aggie182

I am hoping to purchase a microskiff soon. I would use it to stand on, sit on, and to keep drinks and the day's catch cold. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Duck

Hunt/Fish place I go have no electricity - just got 75qt bought my own Chrismas


----------



## Loco Motion

Mount in in my new boat.


----------



## DadSaid

I'm in.
I'd put it in my dads boat while we are fishing and put it in the back of my truck for hunting & keeping drinks cold for a week.


----------



## omgidk

I looked at the Yeti and other lines of coolers and I know I would use it on our fishing trips and road trips all over the country, it seems the regular coolers don't keep ice as long as I would like sometimes.


----------



## silver reflections

Use it for travel to keep food and drinks cold. Camping to keep the ice frozen.
fishing to keep the fish fresh. hunting to keep the game cold.


----------



## yellowmouth2

I could use one since the drawing is after the end of the world and it's going to be really hot with no electricity. Seriously I need a new box for the boat.


----------



## HuntinforTail

I'd fill it with ice for those long weekends on PINS


----------



## smak90

I would use it weekly every time I go fishing. But I would like to have it most for when I take my Dad on our annual 3 day summer trip to Baffin Bay where we stay on a floating cabin with no refrigeration.


----------



## crocket

*:brew2:BEER!! BEER!! BEER!!!*

*I need a new party chest*


----------



## ClickItandStickIt

Who couldn't use another cooler?


----------



## T.C.

Cold Beer for ALL!!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Only 495 responses and still a week to go. I am really liking my chances to win this


----------



## Roughwata85

I would use it to compete in an "Ice Challenge" against my Yeti and Coleman coolers then i would post the results on YouTube...May the best chest WIN!


----------



## kaptin krunch

Fishing & Hunting


----------



## coolbeing

Fishing, hunting, sitting, I would take it everywhere and show it off.


----------



## CGR

*Slushy Maker*

I would throw in a layer of ice and a scoop of rock salt and make beer slushies.


----------



## OttoMan

It would be the cooler I take with me down the beautiful devils river in 2013 holding my 24 pack of shiner and my hog survival stix.


----------



## BellaireTX

When she gets here, she'll split time hauling beer for fishing, dove, and duck pursuits. And perhaps the occasional driveway Fiestaganza. :shamrock:


----------



## fishcat01

Fishing. Is there anything else?


----------



## Don Smith

Fishing, of course.


----------



## Qbano

Fishing, Hunting, and Partying! Either way it will be keeping beer ice cold!


----------



## fire1266

I would use it to keep food and drinks cold on hunting and fishing trips with the kids.


----------



## DoubleDip

If they are slip resistance, I would use it as a stool to change my lightbulb.... And probably store dog food...


----------



## longhornturfguy

Fishing, hunting, and backyard parties of course!!


----------



## DU SPOUS

I would use both on my boat coastal fishing and for deer hunting trips. Sign me up for a free one. I will give you feed back.


----------



## spanky123

fishing and drinking


----------



## T-Bow

Chillin beers and deers


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

Will be filling it with drinks for sure then as it is needed will be filled with meat or fish. It will defiantly be put to use.


----------



## sharkcoach

Fishing/hunting


----------



## deerslayer64d

I would use it for keeping ice when I go camping & hunting to store ice longer , & then I'd use it at the cub scout troop functions for refreshments , 
Thank you for the opportunity to win a cooler


----------



## Backwater_Redfish

I would use it for drinks for patrons in the Backwater Tackle booth as we travel around working boat and tackle shows.


----------



## redfish203

I would use it for fishing...assuming the world is still here.


----------



## Dae1201

Load it up with cervezas and head fishing


----------



## Saltconversion

*Brute Coolers*

Love the new coolers, ice lasts longer and they are stronger.


----------



## jettytarpon

Id be using it to chill down my beloved keystones and thaw my frozen squid on offshore charters.



JT


----------



## scwine

I'd have it locked down in my truck bed. I use a cooler almost everyday for drinks, food, etc.


----------



## spots

All of the above


----------



## HarborHustler

I would use this as my all purpose cooler! in the truck, at home, on the pier, heck id use it in the living room!!!


----------



## david weber

I would use for fishing, ice for the beach parties, packing food to/from the hunting lease, off road atv'ing in Big Bend, in my boat and as a portable back seat in my Bush plane. You could also use to sit on and as an emergency float/rescue devise while boat fishing and kayaking. And my Grandson would probably bang on it like a drum, which is OK with me.


----------



## Navi

Id like to say ID use it to store my fish I caught, but more realistically it will be used for holding adult beverages at the deer lease


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Boat seat....my dad has to replace his every other year!


----------



## Nateag

Fish box for the boat!


----------



## jwolpa

Fishing


----------



## derekforeal

I would use the ice chest to trick beers into thinking they had won the lottery, by moving out of the cardboard box into the plush interior of the rugged brute box...right before i drank em... happy beers taste better


----------



## CC Duck

I would give it to my brother-in-law and sister-in-law as a gift. They fish almost every weekend and would use a Brute to its fullest. I am fortunate if I am able to hit the water once a month.


----------



## C.DEPUTY

I would use mine fishing, hunting, working, and all the other


----------



## Salvatrout

I would use it for fishing


----------



## jblrail

Would use it to replace the old cooler that fits in front of the center console on my boat. This is already planned for replacement and it would be really nice to have a quality unit.:flag:


----------



## Andco

Fishing


----------



## disguy409

Fishing


----------



## Absolut

Fishing, hunting, and parties...got to have a good looking cooler around here for the parties.


----------



## spicyitalian

Would become the new beer cooler in the shop/man cave when not being used as a fishing refreshment holder.


----------



## water by design

Fish cold in the Texas heat


----------



## collegeboy

Fishing, hunting, and partying.


----------



## txdougman

*toss me in the hat*

I would use it to keep the prepared foods cold at the deer lease. Usually long trips, like a 3-7 day trips, require:

1.) block ice as well as bagged 
2.)igloo to be placed in the shade. 
3.) a run into town for more ice.

I'm the kinda guy that like to stay buttoned down once I get there, and not leave till I head for the casa.

I'd luv to put it to the test.


----------



## foulhookedfishing

definitely filling it with fish!


----------



## saltwater4life

Will be a drink ice chest until some fish are caught, then fish will be going straight into the brute!


----------



## Stuart

As a drink box / seat in my poling skiff.


----------



## cdfishingred

*replacement!!!*

Replace my broken igloo and use it for fishing when fishing and taken on trips to Gatlinburg during winter trip for drinks and food for cabin!! Need a GOOD cooler!!! It would be a great Birthday gift for me in JAnuary!!!:butterfly Thanks Brute!!


----------



## texasoffshore

*Brute Cooler Use*

Fishing, Hunting and Party use !!!!!


----------



## carolinafisher

Fish box and platform for front deck of boat.


----------



## Hot Rod 67

Use it to keep drinks and snacks cold on them 90-100 degree days of our Texas heat, while me & my 10yr old son explore Trinity and Galveston bay complex.... As well as utilizing it at the Ranch in Rockspring Tx.


----------



## bbgarcia

for fishing , camping, &/or knocking some cold ones down!


----------



## Blake Tyler

I'd use it for Fishing, Hunting, Partying, and when not doing those 3 as an ice maker because I've heard they're that good.


----------



## newtron

Fishing and camping


----------



## reedkj

I would put in the boat for drinks and snacks. Igloos just don't take the south Texas sun very well. 

KR


----------



## alphaman

I would use it on fishing trips and Family picnic. 

sent from my iphone slayer Galaxy NOTE II


----------



## BATWING

If awarded prize, 1st I would get rid of all the BS igloo and coleman coolers I own. 

This cooler would primarily live in the back of my polaris ranger filled with beverages and occasionally hold food products while at the lease. Many times of the year I would use it to transport bounty from the waters and field to keep my harvest safe from the elements. But most importantly I would show it off as a trophy when guests arrive looking for adult beverages at private assorted gatherings.

LOL!!!


----------



## Trailer Rig

This would be the perfect go to / go everywhere size cooler. I would use this one as my all trips cooler primarily for drinks & beverages. Then buy a larger one to go under my leaning post & a match for a seat in front of the console.


----------



## rapnrod

If I won it I would use it for fishing and beverages!!1


----------



## stir krazy

i would replace my igloo for drinks and snacks on board boat


----------



## Fish Specialist

It would be a fishing cooler mostly.... Except for thanksgiving when deer quarters would be placed inside!!!


----------



## flounderer

I'd use it to ice down my limits of fish.


----------



## dezal

Would use for fishing, hunting, and general purpose. Looks like a baddddddddddd boy!


----------



## Papasnbeer

Beer! COLD BEER! Is it quitting time yet?! Thanks for the chance to win. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## bootmann

fishing


----------



## H2

Camping with the wife and grand kids.


----------



## atran38

Definitely use it to store fish.I cam now fish longer not worrying if my fish will be fresh when I get home


----------



## Texxan1

Drink box for under my seats on the new Haynie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolch

If Won, this would become my do it all cooler. It's the perfect size for going everywhere. 
- Drink cooler for hunting and fishing trips
- secret beer stash while i'm "working in the garage" so the wife won't know i'm having a few.

I would probably be the final straw that caused me to burn the P.O.S. 90qt I have on the boat and get a quality cooler.


----------



## dolch

btw, where will these be sold retail?


----------



## jdipper1

Beer and fish


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder

Definitely would be used in all adventures, but mainly for storing cold drinks and food stuff, just can't see putting slimy fish in such a nice cooler.


----------



## LowFishCount

I would use it for fishing and camping. The igloo I have is broken/


----------



## THUNDERSTORM

MY FAMILY AND I WOULD ICE DOWN OUR FISH,GAME,AND FOOD AND BEVERAGES OF CHOICE.:clover:


----------



## Number_Five

Fishing....hunting....and partying.....mostly fishing though.

Five


----------



## David.

Fishing for me. Keeping cold ones for the kids. With the extra insulation it would be great here in deeP south Texas.


----------



## seachaser95

STAR Tournament Tagged Red


----------



## Mont

I will be using mine for keeping drinks and lunch cold for fishing since the only thing my handle-less, busted up latch Igloo is good for is keeping the rain out of an engine block.  I got cash for the block and trashed the igloo on the same day.


----------



## Archer

Between hunting and fishing I have a cooler pretty much permanantly attached to the bed of my truck and a Brute Box sure would look good back there!


----------



## texaslik

:fish:FISHING


----------



## Kenner21

Fishing with some more fishing and just a touch of partying


----------



## bigl

I would keep my drinks colder longer.


----------



## Longhorn

To make my yeti buddies envious because they spent too much and could have had a Brute.


----------



## Bison Coolers

Be sure and check us out at the Houston Boat Show in January!


----------



## Tuff

*I gotta have a cool cooler*

I don't have a witty response-but I will fill it up with drinks and ice when I leave the house, if luck is with me-it will contain a full limit of fish when I return home!


----------



## team cut em deep

Fish, beer, food, dry box, beer, and anything else that a cooler could be used for. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## ExplorerTv

Cold beers!


----------



## Tainted Ash

I would mix Jungle Juice in it and through a party because I finally won something.


----------



## matterboy123

I would give it to my friend that had his Yeti stolen off his boat while we were getting Whataburger after a hard day on Matagorda Bay


----------



## Knee Deep N POC

I would replace the old "ice consuming" igloo. 
Less ice means more beverages


----------



## thebach

Cold Beer!


----------



## Finfisher

I would use it for most anything..
That cooler looks like a Brute!!
Would love to have it


----------



## philliwt

Would be good for my drinks!


----------



## gater

*Cooler*

I would need a 150 for the fish I catch!







...........so I would use it as drink cooler. Gater


----------



## tutone

On my boat fishing in my truck hunting, and in my back yard drinking and just showing it off!


----------



## Mossback7

Fishing


----------



## BadBob

Beer lots of Beer


----------



## Flounderdan

Fishing or Camping or both. I could definetely use a box that could conserve ice or cooling more effeciently than what I currently have now. We always waste time on unnessacary trips to town whenever we go to the Piney woods. I could be taking a Nap instead of going to Wally world.


----------



## Captain Dave

If I were to win the Brute Ice box, It would be used in feeching of course, then hunting, traveling, taking cold/ warm goods from the markets to the case, as a advertisment for Brute, Bragging .. but best of all......

Fill it up with my dinners that travel - Meal on wheels for Family the less fortunate..


----------



## zack3476

Brewdogs and wildlife.


----------



## rippin lips

First I would put it through a series of test to see how Brute it was. That way I could brag about it *world wide*. Maybe start using them on some hunting rigs. 
Of coarse I would need to fill it up with refreshments on the way out in the Cazador ,Then full of stinky fish on the way back in.


----------



## Hook_It

beer


----------



## guiness

Fishing. Anything else is always 2nd.


----------



## PHATROLL

Would luv to have to give to my stepson to get the best use out of it. Thanks


----------



## ochapa

FISH!


----------



## Jknopp

Fishing and hunting


----------



## Hydrocat

Beer/Ice while hunting/fishing, hauling deer/fish after!


----------



## cory4408

I would use it to keep transplant organs cool during transport to transplant recipients.


----------



## Mantaray

This would be too nice for fish cooler so it will be my food & drink cooler. No fishy smell.


----------



## Whitetailbuckfreak

I would use it for those long hunting and weekend fishing trips! I am in need of a few GOOD coolers and have been looking into the Grizzly and Igloo Yukon. Either way, I will consider these now as well!


----------



## matagordaman

*Brute Cooler*

Multiple use, fishing and hunting


----------



## pmgoffjr

Food and drinks, second as a sight fishing platform!


----------



## C.R.A.S.H.

My son would get it. He could push it to its limits


----------



## DonnyMonty

Keep bodies in it.....deer, pig, and fish bodies.


----------



## k.cheshire

Fishing, hunting, beach trips, casting platform. Heck if they are as good as they are advertised, anything I want. Job situation kind of restricts me from the purchase of a high quality cooler so this would probably be the only way I would ever get to own one.


----------



## jimelliott

i would use it for work to keep me crews water cold i cant find one i can aford that holds up to every day use 24-7-365


----------



## perchjerk

Game animals, fish, drinks, food... You name it.


----------



## gray gost

Divorced need new wife. Use it for teaser.


----------



## breaux

Fishing and camping


----------



## fishingfred

I'd dump the igloo from my boat and fill my shiny new Brute with ice cold beer!


----------



## backwoodsboy

Fishing and Hunting.


----------



## Swampus

Beer and Juice Boxes.........................


----------



## Kirk

Hunting


----------



## OUTLAW

Thank you. I'd use mine for food and beer and keep the dead **** in the igloos with the broken hinges.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team S.A. Blue

fishing, camping and hunting


----------



## willeye

FISHING, HUNTING, AND DRANKING! IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER. THANKS FOR THE CHANCE.:texasflag


----------



## 22fish

Fishing


----------



## Diesel57

Beer, fishing, and hunting


----------



## cloudy

Yea baby I'll use it for fish drinks or whatever can go in there


----------



## djduke47823

All the above!!!......Fishing hunting and family travel................


----------



## lpsket22

I would throw my igioo broken hinges and all in deep hole and put that BIG BAD BRUTE in my boat.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*Cool Cooler!*

Me and my Brute would fish in the summer and hunt in the winter. Them Grand Kids need lots of drinks!


----------



## Galvanizer

*Texans Tailgating*

I would use it on our brisket cooking team. For the Rodeo and Houston Texans tailgating party.


----------



## V-Bottom

I sure need a new one too....w/ that said, I will use it for fishing, whether it be for drinks and/or fish. May use it for live bait w/ my O2 system as well....thanx for ur consideration
ed/bv/usmc66'. WELCOME NEW SPONSOR....


----------



## Colorblind729

My 11 year old son and I spend alot of time together enjoying the great outdoors. We go camping when we can, and earlier this year bought a kayak so we could fish the marshes here in Louisiana. 

One area where we are currently lacking is the cooler department- an Igloo that we usually use cannot hold ice to save our lives! The cooler must be kept in the car while we are out on the kayak, and the lack of insulation is brutal- we regularly come back to warm drinks and nowhere cold to put our catch! Yeti's are the big name around here, but for the money you don't get much. It would be nice to have another brand to choose from with quality construction and a cheaper price!


----------



## outdoorsman4556

I would put a large Texas A&M Sticker on it and use it tail gating So all my buddies would envy it.


----------



## Lima_dat

I would definitely use it for fishing, and keeping some cokes cold. Also camping.


----------



## saltwater

*Cooler*

I would put it on my boat for a drink cooler!


----------



## Hardwired

I need a cooler I can stand on in the boat.


----------



## JonahT

I would definitely use it for fishing, then I would clean it out really good after each fishing use so I could put drinks in it as well to take to the beach, tailgating, and other parties! Who could use an awesome, universal cooler?!


----------



## FISHHOGG

*Brute Cooler*

I would use it for fishing and for going quail hunting in the fall.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Front casting platform on the water. Drink box of the water


----------



## wadefisher_migas

Welcome to 2cool and the opportunity to win one of your coolers! If I am the lucky winner, it will definitely be getting much use. Fish and ice cold drinks will get to spend some time in it, that's for sure!


----------



## tx.fishead

I would use it to replace my "Down Under" 55Qt. cooler,and of coarse donate the Down Under for cut up and comparison.


----------



## TX CHICKEN

Hunting, fishing and partying!


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea

Fishing.


----------



## 68Bronco

I Would use it just about every weekend fishing hunting or tailgating at UH games. During the week it would ride in the truck bed keeping drinks and lunch handy.


----------



## boilermarty

I would use it to haul perishables on my long distance trips.


----------



## RedRaider85

I'd use mine as a drink and food cooler on the boat and for tailgating. It would also be a great travel cooler.


----------



## Dos_Curados

I would use it to keep my beer iced down 24/7/365. I'd keep it in back of my Polaris Ranger which i use nearly everyday on the land. I just hope it can hold ice for days and ride or even fall over without spilling a drop like my Yeti. Thanks


----------



## SargentfishR

It would replace all the "lame" ice chest's that I own.  . thanks for being a sponsor !


----------



## Trout Wrangler

Fishing and hunting


----------



## Trappezoid2021

*Brute*

Keep Spare Ice when the other has melted !


----------



## wtc3

I'd donate it as an auction item at the next fundraiser for the 4-H and FFA kids. The boosters always took care of me and I try to pay it forward every chance I get.


----------



## mapman

*Cooker*

Thanks for the opportunity to win a cooker. My new cooler would be used duck & dove hunting, dog training excursions and fishing.
Thanks again!


----------



## Bearkat

I would use one for hunting, fishing & camping trips with the family!


----------



## Zfisherman

Would use it on the boat for a fish box and a seat!!
David


----------



## TxToeZ

I'd compare it to my Yeti and give you an honest review - "can you handle the truth"
LOL


----------



## osochuck

Fishing, everyday use, and Boy Scout trips it would be nice to have one to hold ice longer in the camp outs. Then we could save the steaks for last night instead of first.

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff SATX

beer. lots-o-beer (and ice).


----------



## [email protected]

I would use it as my fish ice chest.


----------



## johnmyjohn

It will be strapped to the front of my boat for fish, as a seat and a step up for the front platform.


----------



## REDKILR

I would really just like a new cooler that wouldn't fall apart after a few trips.Usually a 50 qt.for me would be used for drinks.


----------



## Slanteraknot

I would use it for drinks and food while fishing, camping or partying. Tired of old broken hinges and clips.


----------



## leadhead10

I wound use my new Brute cooler fishing, hunting and partying!


----------



## 214fishfool

I would use it to keep drinks cold while on weekend fishing trips since ice is so pricey where I am at.


----------



## porkchoplc

How does the song go? Beer, bait, and ammo?

Well it'd definitely hold beer 99% of the time. Id love to have it for trips to the pool this summer when its hot as all get out. Also, it'd be great to finally have a cooler that I'm not constantly filling with ice.


----------



## peeker1966

keep it locked in the back of the truck with a sign that reads your yeti cannot hold as long as my brute


----------



## FREON

Would use it as my "Roadie" as the Yeti one I have is too small for the amount of beer I drink.....LOL


----------



## wet dreams

I would do my best to keep it slimy in the summer n bloody in the winter...WW


----------



## bullrat_38

Mmmmmm.... Beer!


----------



## dlg

Always plenty of cold beer and hopefully some fish


----------



## BigEasy

Drinks & Food. It would replace my Igloo.


----------



## flatsprowler

Lots o deer meat!


----------



## Fishin Green

Since I'm a avid fisherman , the Brute cooler would be perfect. I could fill it up on every fishing trip with fish and when I'm cooling it , it will be filled with my favorite foamy drinks and a stack of cold cuts.


----------



## Bluwave1

*Brute*

Fish box for the boat to replace my Igloo Marine.


----------



## Jay Strass

*Brute Box*

I'd use it at the lease. Pack it full of wild hog & deer!


----------



## matterboy123

rpavlick said:


> Welcome to our new sponsor Brute Outdoors! Brute Outdoors was founded with a vision to provide the best cooler available to every outdoorsman. Based in Fort Worth, Texas, they are committed to manufacturing superior ice chests, building great accessories and providing a level of customer service that can't be matched. Their coolers are made in USA with the strictest quality standards!
> And now a very special giveaway from our sponsor. Brute Outdoors is giving away a 50 Quart Brute Box! This product features:
> 
> - Thick pressure-injected insulated walls for maximum ice retention
> - Two heavy duty rubber latches with cantilever hinge system
> - Leak-proof rubber gasket for sure tight seal
> - Locking lid with integrated ruler
> - Dual drain plugs provide added convenience
> - Full-length durable self-stopping hinges
> - Open grab rails provide easy carrying, tie down or for securing cooler
> - Custom accessories include lid graphics and more
> - Oversized anti-skid rubber feet
> - Capacity is true to size
> - Dimensions are 32" x 16.5" x 16.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do to participate in the drawing is answer the following question; If you won a Brute Box, how would you use it? Whether it is fishing, hunting, camping or straight out partying, let us know how you would use your Brute Box. All who reply letting us know how they would use their Brute Box will be entered in a drawing and one lucky winner will receive a 50 quart Brute Box courtesy of Brute Outdoors! We will draw a winner on Friday 12/28. Good Luck!


Do you have an ETA on the drawing tomorrow?

:texasflag


----------



## Steady as She Goes

I'd use it to keep my fish cold until we can cook them up at the firehouse!


----------



## elaw62

drink & lunch on the boat. replacing worn out igloo!!!


----------



## Jetty Ling

I would use it on the boat....maybe up on the bow as a cooler/ platform.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

fishing!


----------



## LDS

Fishing for sure.


----------



## JJTTraylor

*contest*

I would use it for fish, drinks,( not together when my is with me) and to hold shrimp and crawfish when we do a boil.


----------



## devo

load it in the boat load it with preferred beverages go fishing go back to dock reload with beverages load kids and tube enjoy the day


----------



## dmwz71

I would use it to carry ice and cold goods to the lease, then bring that big main frame 8 I've been looking for all year back to the taxidermist!


----------



## matterboy123

I hope I win


----------



## texasredkiller

fishing, hunting, and partying


----------



## redfisher43

*Brute Box*

No stinkin fish in my Brute box. Only eats & drinks. Stinkin fish go in the disposal always breaking cooler.


----------



## Nauti 1

offshore fishing


----------



## fish-r-ride

I would have to say for all kinds of fishing, hunting, camping, and a little bit of partying also.


----------



## RedHeadFisher

Since I don't currently have a boat... I'd make the first ever "cooler skiff" rigged with a 12v trolling motor and an emergency whistle for safety. Or I could just put it on the boat I'm about to order? That seems more responsible


----------



## pesurf

*If I Were to Win Brute Box Cooler....*

2coolfishing/BRUTE BOX Coolers,
Now, let me see here&#8230;.If I were to win a brand spanking new 50 qt. BRUTE Cooler, how would I use it?
As a US Coast Guard Chief Petty Officer and member of my local chapter of the Chief Petty Officer's Assoc. I'd load it up with layers of crushed ice, bottled water and soda's on our next community service outing. 
My Military Chief's Chapter sponsors cleanups throughout the year in support of our local community here in Corpus Christi. We gather up and clean up one of the nastiest, most littered stretches of the Park Road 22 Beach Highway here on N. padre Island just SE of the JFK Causeway bridge. Years back, my group adopted the stretch of road from Whitecap Blvd. to the South to the horse stables at the Nueces/Kleberg County line, then we hit the Northbound side of the road and finish back up at Whitecap Road. May be the summertime partying on the beach, may be the 110 degree heat index in the middle of summer that makes folks not give a **** nor think twice before chucking their fast-food burger meal bags, beer and soda bottles, dirty diapers, foamy blown-out **** coolers etc. etc. right onto this busy stretch of beach highway.
I'd also use it to keep drinks and snacks icy cold for my Chapter members when working on a beach cleanup community project. It would definitely be a sweet change for the better not to have to worry about the ice in our **** coolers to be all melted down to lukewarm water by the end of the day.

Thanks for putting out a great product at a reasonable price considering the competition's highly over inflated prices and thanks for your putting on this drawing for us 2coolfishing members.


Sincerely,



P.E.


USCG Air Station
Corpus Christi, Tx. 
Chief Helicopter Rescue Swimmer


----------



## rowdyone

Dismembered bodies


of deer and hogs


----------



## DeerSlayerToo

I would use it for fishing on my boat for my drinks.Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Magnolia

I wouldnt wanna mess it up with fish so I'd use it for camping which I do a lot....fridge in the camper is on the fritz so i use a extreme cooler to keep my goodies in but the Brute is a much better cooler..........I could sure use it since Im retired and on fixed income!


----------



## PELAGICDAWG

I would put it on the front of my 15 bostonwhaler and load it with trout


----------



## dbarham

Probably use it on catering jobs at work to see if it will hold up if so. I will buy a bunch of em


----------



## RedfishStalker

I would use it for my sons 11 yr old baseball team to keep there drinks and snacks cold when we are at tournaments.


----------



## fishhook46

mainly to keep food for at least (5) days.thanks


----------



## TroutSnatcher

Hope you're still taking names for the drawing! Definately replaces my igloo on my boat that keeps my fish.
Thanks!


----------



## Respeck

*Beer chest*

I sure love me some ice cold beer.


----------



## J.T. Barely

Respeck said:


> I sure love me some ice cold beer.


I also love ice cold beer. And cold fried chicken.


----------



## Southern Solutions

cold beer.


----------



## SonnyT

*best ice chest*

Put some fish in it or take it to the deer camp, best of all ,put a COLD ONE in it!


----------



## reeltimer

As a cooler

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevina1

When is the drawing today? 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hook em up3

I would put that under my leaning post, full of ice and cold ones. Plus I would show it off to everyone


----------



## lurejunkee

load it with ice and all the yummies i can think of!!!!!! Then sit on it...


----------



## SoulSurfer

Would use on a camping & fishing trip driving 4x4 down to PINS to the Port Mansfield jetties. 66 mile drive on the beach from the beach entrance I think? Hopefully this time we can keep fish instead of catching & releasing. Need a BadAass ice chest though that can hold ice for a few days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

For hunting, fishing, and cold beer.


----------



## mike1213

To stay on the water longer.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Would be used for drinks on the boat, the igloo would get retired to fish box. Thanks


----------



## kenny

Nothing better on a fishing trip than a cold brute with friends!


----------



## fishinaggie78

Hopefully, I'd catch a near limit of 20 to 24" specks with one big ol nasty 30 incher, and top it off with a "little" ice in my new Brute .


----------



## Swampus

beer juice boxes for the kidos and a cool front seat for the sled-meister:cheers::work::texasflag:help:! :biggrin::dance:!

team swamp


----------



## GoneFish'n

Did anyone win?
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Wasnt the winner TBA yesterday?!?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## ctcc

:hairout:I guess the question was not answered correctly.
This is Saturday 11:21am 12/29/12. CST.
I knew my Yeti would still be on the boat.:doowapsta

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!*


----------



## blow up

Great advertising!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Now it is mandatory they draw three winners...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Flat's Hunter

This is the same feeling I had the day after the end of the Mayan calendar


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Maybe the Brute Outdoors started the New Years party a few days early and forgot about us...or it was just a teaser. Hee hee

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Lebber32

Fail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebber32

The 1st rule of the free cooler give away is never talk about the free cooler give away








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Number_Five

Flat's Hunter said:


> This is the same feeling I had the day after the end of the Mayan calendar


Too funny I was just thinking about how long a time that was to wait for....... crickets.

I still think I'm gonna get a brute for the boat though....

Five


----------



## Bison Coolers

Hey all,

My understanding is that the 2cool staff would pick the winner. I've got a white 50 quart cooler set aside and ready to ship. Happy to swap it out with a 75 quart if the winner prefers the bigger size. I'm waiting to hear from 2cool. Hang tight please

Jeremy


----------



## Profish00

Brute Outdoors said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My understanding is that the 2cool staff picked Profish00 the winner. I've got a white 50 quart cooler set aside and ready to ship. Happy to swap it out with a 75 quart if he prefers the bigger size. I'm waiting to hear from him. Congrats
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks, PM me for shipping info:rybka::cheers::bounce::fish:


----------



## reeltimer

lol


----------



## deerslayer64d

Still no word on a winner ?


----------



## saltwater4life

Still nothing on the winner?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If it drags in to 2013 all participants get any size brute they want with a 2cool lid insert. Ill take a 150...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishin shallow

I would use the cooler to toss all the names in and pick a winner


----------



## Bison Coolers

fishin shallow said:


> I would use the cooler to toss all the names in and pick a winner


Well played!

I'm assuming the staff is back in the office tomorrow and will pick first thing in the morning. I reached out to them and am waiting to hear back. Appreciate your patience!


----------



## kunder3006

Did I win? Been outa pocket?


----------



## WOODY2373

Sure hope I win....... Need a new cooler!!!!


----------



## matterboy123

The theme for Jeopardy is playing, I hear it!


----------



## matterboy123

Brute Outdoors said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My understanding is that the 2cool staff would pick the winner. I've got a white 50 quart cooler set aside and ready to ship. Happy to swap it out with a 75 quart if the winner prefers the bigger size. I'm waiting to hear from 2cool. Hang tight please
> 
> Jeremy


That is an awesome offer, thank you! Bigger is always better, at least in texas.

Happy New Year!:brew:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Does the 50 fit inside the 75? If so go ahead and put it in there so it will be easier for me to carry out in one trip. Thanks! Happy New Year!!!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Profish00

See post 723, I thank you all!! Bring beer for my cooler it needs no Ice!!! Thank you, thank you all!!!

Such a awesome experience, I'm very blessed  I'm moving soon and will need this blessing to keep the cold stuff cool. Truly a blessing.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Congrats Profish.


----------



## Fish fur

Profish00 said:


> See post 723, I thank you all!! Bring beer for my cooler it needs no Ice!!! Thank you, thank you all!!!
> 
> Such a awesome experience, I'm very blessed  I'm moving soon and will need this blessing to keep the cold stuff cool. Truly a blessing.


Please see post #729 as of yesterday at 8:54 pm brute outdoors had no idea who won yet. so how could you have won it the day before?


----------



## Mr. Breeze

matterboy123 said:


> The theme for Jeopardy is playing, I hear it!


Yep, LOL


----------



## ShadyCajin

CONGRATS !!!! ProFish00


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Fish fur said:


> Please see post #729 as of yesterday at 8:54 pm brute outdoors had no idea who won yet. so how could you have won it the day before?


Yep, same post, then changed/ re-inserted in a earlier post, some shenanigans going on here? LOL


----------



## blow up

Here ya go Brute Outdoors....

Google "Random number generator"

Find the last eligible post for the drawing.

Enter numbers 2-???? Into the generator.

BAM....we have a winner.


----------



## RedXCross

This X2  good call



blow up said:


> Here ya go Brute Outdoors....
> 
> Google "Random number generator"
> 
> Find the last eligible post for the drawing.
> 
> Enter numbers 2-???? Into the generator.
> 
> BAM....we have a winner.


----------



## Bison Coolers

*Brute Outdoors Cooler Winner Announced!*

And the winner is... entry #657 JOHNMYJOHN! We'll be reaching out to you!









Using Random.org, we entered the number range 2 to 711 (last entry on 12/28) and the winner is number #657 JOHNMYJOHN









Congrats! We appreciate your participation


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Congrats johnjohn!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Number_Five

Best 2 outta 3 

Congrats johnmyjohn!

Five


----------



## Jetty Ling

Way to go Johnmyjohn! :beer:


----------



## deerslayer64d

Congrats Johnmyjohn


----------



## 1lazyasian

Congrats johnmyjohn


----------



## DeerSlayerToo

congrats johnmyjohn (buddy)


----------



## krfish

Congrats!


----------



## aggie182

If I had known it was a random number generator, I'd have posted several times to increase my odds. Darn. 

Kidding, congrats to the winner.


----------



## philliwt

I would use it for beverages,partying,camping,dry box,carrying,storage,hunting,sports,traveling,fishing,livewell,tackle storage,fridge/cooler,and as a place to sit or standing platform for anywhere I could use it!


----------



## aggie182

philliwt said:


> I would use it for beverages,partying,camping,dry box,carrying,storage,hunting,sports,traveling,fishing,livewell,tackle storage,fridge/cooler,and as a place to sit or standing platform for anywhere I could use it!


Few days and $250 short.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Finally, now i know i have to go buy the 75, congrats to winner!


----------



## txteltech

*brute cooler*

Congrats johnmyjohn


----------



## Bison Coolers

Don't forget to use "2COOLFISHING" coupon code to save $15. Decals are now available for order as well. PM me any ideas you have for some good fishing themed custom lid wraps. 

Thanks again,
Jeremy


----------



## coreydry

Store it on my bbq trailer to keep food cool


----------



## NaCl

Fishing, hunting and straight out partying. I am an equal opportunity cooler owner.


----------



## wluell

I would use the Brute Cooler for all my outdoor activities to keep the contents cold for camping, fishing and hunting outings!


----------



## fishingfan

As a broke college student I will be using this cooler for everything I can from fishing to bringing drinks to parties. Right now Probably more for parties than fishing but it looks like an awesome cooler for both. :cheers:


----------



## GasmithTx

I'd constantly refill it with fish and cold ones, because the ice will never melt!!!


----------



## snowman10200

drink box for hunting and fishing


----------



## CAPT. LEROY

I have coolers in the boat & big coolers for hunting so this Quality cooler would be used fou keeping food & drinks & would be used year round, if it performs like they say I may be replacing the boat & hunting coolers with Brute Coolers. )


----------



## txlarge

*Brute*

Perfect - I'd throw a seat cushion on top; lock it down in place on the boat. Fill it with a 20 pound bag of ice, throw some favorite hydrating beverages in and make several good days on the water with friends and their kids, reeling in specs, reds and whatever else bites!!


----------



## Hudgins

For Family Usage, and challenge my brother's Yeti.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

I would use it to replace the Yeti I have on the boat now =) Oh and to aggrivate my Yeti loving friends.


----------



## Wade N Drift

Got a new - to me - boat that I need to outfit with new coolers. So nothing crazy - I need a new cooler for drinks, a new cooler for fish. Etc, etc.


----------



## porkchoplc

hey guys...this is over. lol.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

porkchoplc said:


> hey guys...this is over. lol.


That doesn't matter on these 2cool contest. They go on forever


----------



## cmeister

for fishing .camping


----------



## Duramaxjack

I would use it to fill my other ice chest with ice... I hear these things make ice.


----------



## SabineKing_409

I would use it for mainly ice and drinks on my boat. Wouldn't want to get it all dirty with fish slim...lol


----------



## floppodog

*A Brute Cooler.*

The cooler? That would be going for rides in the boat to keep my long legged lady friends happy and quench their thirst for weeks and weeks on end. The Brute decal would go on the tailgate of the truck along side the 2Coolfishing decal that you all would send me with the cooler.


----------



## Troutickler

I would use it for adult beverages while hunting, fishing, or camping .... Hell or anything else!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*Brute!*

It would go proudly on the front of my Haynie with a "Made in Texas" sticker right next to the BRUTE logo. Anythang made in Foat Wurth is first class!!!

:texasflag


----------



## TioJaime

*News Flash*


----------



## wluell

This cooler will be used for all our outdoor activities that need food items, fish, game and drinks ice cold!


----------



## lovethefight

*hmmmm*

Well if i had a new Brute Box i would use it to keep me from having to buy ice for every attempt i make at fishing to at least be able to save ice money as here lately when i go fishing i am just taking my bait out for exercise. And then thee is also camping and family picnics.


----------



## ATX 4x4

TioJaime said:


> View attachment 576207


There was a contest?


----------



## joliefisher

Fish, beer, deer - never can have enough good coolers.

Welcome to the board


----------



## fwoodwader

Fishing and Partying...I don't hunt nor camp so those options are off the table...


----------



## cajunfisherman409

Fishing, Hunting, and mini swimming pool for the kids.


----------



## mapman

*I want the BRUTE!*

Would use it for drinks/sandwiches/snacks going to the duck lease and dog training. Use on road trips also.
Thanks for your promotion.


----------



## anderson1775

I would mount it on the front of my boat to use as a fishing/gigging platform where it can second as a beer/coke cooler for me and the kids.


----------



## HTM3

I would use it for Drinks and food on the boat, Hunting trips and road trips. Could also be used as a casting platform in the boat!!


----------



## tropicalsun

I'd use it for fishing and hunting. I just hate the broken latches on my current coolers and I hate having a chunk of my leg gouged out when some one forgets to close the latches!


----------



## shalor57

I would use it fishing on the Laguna and take it to bring drinks when I take my twin boys dove hunting. Count me in.


----------



## CaptTrojan

I would use it to keep food for meals on wheels this winter not only does it keep ice longer they seem to keep stuff warm as well in winter time!


----------



## spanky123

Beer and Fish


----------



## fattrout

fish on...i want something built in texas!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Cold beers and drinks. Someone stole my other so I need a new one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## fishinyankee

On the baby cat, hopefully full of redfish.


----------



## PEEWEE

Fishing put it with my other brute


----------



## SonofSasquatch19

I would replace my igloo, and i would hope to put fish in it.


----------



## basshunter

I would use it for fishing, hunting, camping and partying. I would use it all the time!!


----------



## POCLANCE

*Brute uses???*

:cop: Brute uses; fishing, hunting, camping or straight out partying? :cop:

YES!!!​


----------



## wiznut

I'd probably end up sitting on it a lot while dove hunting, throwing drinks in it for fishing, and packing it up for overnighters where I don't need my 150 quart.


----------



## TexasBucker

To replace the Yeti!


----------



## Tripletail

Ice Cold Beer !!!!!


----------



## Cajun76

I would love to have a good cooler to keep my drinks and food cold in the boat and the hunting lease.


----------



## tspitzer

I take some wheel chair bound folks fishing and do a fishing days for some 600 kids, a good cooler that can take a pounding and still keeps ice would really help in those projects, and it would be great for the front of my Whaler-we have to drive 558 miles to the salt so ice goes fast in a regular cooler.


----------



## Yellowtail

Load up with everything drinks, marinated meat, fruits, bread and head out for a weekend camping trip. Oh, forgot the beer for the guys.


----------



## Giggy McFlatty

I would use it as my Jetty fishing cooler. Looks like it would fit perfectly in my Jetty cart!


----------



## can't_fish

I'd probably hide a body in it.


----------



## BigPhil

Looks like a tailgating machine!


----------



## dinodude

I'll be using it for my first keeper flounder, 1st keeper redfish, 1st speckled trout 
- Rayyan Memon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal

I would not only use it for fishing, & partying, but at the same time I would use it as a sales pitch for you guys, if it is as good as they say it is.


----------



## Rippin_lipz

I would use it in my boat I only use 1 ice chest to save room so fish and drinks combined, and yes I usually taste success when I pull out a drink.


----------



## perch snatcher

I would use for camping and fishing, leave in the back of my truck. It would probably get stolen then, I would post on here crying blaming society for it getting stolen instead of myself.


----------



## AgMatt

Cold beer at the tailgate!


----------



## BellaireTX

Oh, let me count the ways. On the boat. At the duck blind. Texans Tailgating. At the beach house. On the road trip. At the baseball tournaments.


----------



## stevie ray

It would be my "everthing" cooler, fish cooler, drink cooler, sitting by the fire cooler,
and bringing food home from the holidays cooler!


----------



## BadBob

Yall are late by almost a year !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No Luck

On the BOAT! Enough said.


----------



## diveback

fishing hunting and keeping cold beer


----------



## Will_R

fishing and hunting!


----------



## stir krazy

*Brute cooler*

I would proudly use my new brute cooler to keep drinks colder longer on fishing and hunting trips


----------



## John_B_1

I would use it for............. GO BUY ONE............. This contest has been over for a long time now


----------



## Kitchen Pass

I would use it for all my outdoor sports activities.


----------



## bjones2571

TioJaime said:


> View attachment 576207





joliefisher said:


> Fish, beer, deer - never can have enough good coolers.
> 
> Welcome to the board


Um, thanks for bringing this back from the dead and all. But see the post above.

LOL. This is the new Bubba Blade giveaway thread...... Did someone say they are giving away a Bubba Blade knife, I'll have to get in that contest! LOL


----------



## easy living

need it to carry my wifes breast milk for our son


----------



## tro-trout

I'd put it on my boat and fill it with fish


----------



## texasislandboy

I would use it as a drink cooler for my clients on the boat. I would also keep spare ice in.


----------



## BadBob

:headknock


----------



## team cut em deep

Keep my beer cold


----------



## NOCREEK

It would be my go to cooler for everything but mostly I would use it for a bragging tool to show off!!! Thanks!


----------



## Anytimer

Keep ice longer for those long days fishing and hopeing for the catch of a lifetime.


----------



## bill

This ended on 12/28/2012


----------

